# Oasis Battery Life... What Does It Look Like in the Real World?



## cheeseisgood (Aug 14, 2015)

So it's been a few days (much less than the "months" advertised by Amazon of course) and I'm wondering what you new Oasis owners are seeing with your batteries. I'm still looking at a June 6 shipping date. So I thought I'd get. A feel for what I might expect in this area, because I haven't seen all that much in the way of real-world reports.

Just in the last few days, what kind of battery usage have you seen?

Do you read for more than the seemingly silly 30 minutes of use per day? (30 minutes? Really? I'm at least an hour or more)

Do you see your batteries (Oasis and case) lasting longer between charges than the Voyage or Paperwhite? 

Do you read with the cover off and then pop it back on afterward to "top" the Kindle off?

In your estimation, how long will the Oasis last without a charge? (ignoring the 30 minutes per day thing)

I'd love to read some real-world feedback about those batteries. Thanks a lot! 

(Im)Patiently waiting until June 6!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I fully charged mine about 48 hours ago on the 28th; I keep mine in the cover. I wrote the date and time I charged it on a Post-it and stuck it on the battery side of the cover so I can track it. 

It's currently at 91% for the Kindle (charging from cover) and 73% in the cover. 

I've been reading a fair bit.  Finished one book that I started when I got the device on the 27th, and now I'm 10% into another.

For what it's worth.  

Good question!

Betsy


----------



## cheeseisgood (Aug 14, 2015)

Great idea writing the date and time oh a sticky note! I'm just having a hard time wrapping my head around the levels of charge in those batteries. With the forthcoming Oasis, I can see myself reading mostly with the cover off. I know the battery on the Oasis proper won't be depleted in like two hours but it sounds like it definitely won't last as long as older models. The cover clearly makes up for that. Kind of like throwing it on a charger when you're finished reading, I guess. In which case, it is said to last longer. 

I haven't a clue why I'm even concerned about it. Maybe because I'm so used to not thinking much about battery life on a Kindle and what part of it is charged and what's not, etc. etc. 

It really doesn't matter. I charge my phone and watch every night. I'll just have to remember to put the Oasis in its cover when finished reading. First world problems. Haha

I'm pretty excited though. I LOVE the walnut cover that I'm seeing pictures of here and elsewhere. Seems like the premium Amazon leather cover I have on my Paperwhite, which I sadly couldn't get for my Voyage. It'll be great to have that cover back again!

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew there's be a lot of interest in the battery life, so I wanted to track it.  I need to track my reading, too.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been using it since the 27th and have been reading for about an hour a day at night and then another hour at a coffeehouse. I've yet to charge it and finally a note came on that said "Battery Level is Low" telling you to charge your charging cover. I pulled it off to see the numbers: 94% Kindle, 10% Cover so you'll all see this note pop up when your charging cover gets to 10 percent. I wanted to run both to zero but each time I put the cover back on the sign pops up so it's annoying enough that i'll probably plug it in in the next day or two. 

So far the battery overall from full time charge is much better than any of the Kindles I've used before (due to the two batteries) with the caveat I haven't plugged this sucker in yet. 
Four days of reading a lot and the Kindle sans cover at 94%. Would say that's pretty great. 
I've been reading with the cover on but have been reading with it off at coffeehouses
As for the top off, mine is charging back slow compared to let's say, a portable charger for your phone (which I thought it would be). It seems to be slow and constant. Of note, your Oasis doesn't charge while you're using it and the cover is on.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like my Voyage at a high light setting during the day and about 8 when reading in bed with no light. I read at least an hour a day during the week and 3 or more a day on the weekends. I'm anxious to see how long the battery will last without the battery. It sounds like it drains the cover battery first, then the Kindle. Is that right? If so, it's a shame you can't charge the cover while still reading the Oasis.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I did some math on the hours I read with what has drained from the cover and the Oasis and I do read at 13 and I would guesstimate about 25-30 hours , its a rough estimate and your mileage may vary...


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

When the case is connected, the battery left shows what's on the charge cover not the Oasis itself (for example, my Oasis is a 94% and the case is at 6% so the battery indicator when cased looks like it's nearly dead)  

Of note, my Oasis only charges up to 94% despite the cover having lots of charge in it. Are any of yours going all the way up to 100% with the charging case on?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

no I'm getting the same type of charge to the Oasis from the cover,


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> When the case is connected, the battery left shows what's on the charge cover not the Oasis itself (for example, my Oasis is a 94% and the case is at 6% so the battery indicator when cased looks like it's nearly dead)
> 
> Of note, my Oasis only charges up to 94% despite the cover having lots of charge in it. Are any of yours going all the way up to 100% with the charging case on?


When I had the Oasis connected to the charger (with the cover on), both charged to 100%. That was Wednesday. Now it is Sunday. The Kindle is 94% and the cover is 70%. I have not been reading for hours and hours the past few days, but I have turned it on and off a lot and have read for at least an hour each day.

L


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I got mine on Friday, I read one book on Friday, then charged it in the cover all night.  Saturday I read one book out of the cover, then I put it in the cover to read a second book because my battery indicator looked a little low.  I kept it in the cover for maybe half the book to let it charge a bit, then took it back out because it is SO light I really love reading it outside the cover.  when I finished the second book, my kindle was at 34% and my cover was at 52%.  I read at light level 20 and for a good part of the day (maybe 10 hours or so).  I will need to keep notes like Betsy to get a better idea of what the battery life actually is and I really can't say for sure after only reading on it for 2 days.  But the lightness of it - OMG, it really feels So good in my hand, and I noticed that I do switch between right and left a lot.  I always read my PW in the cover but with the Oasis, I really prefer it out of the cover and I love how easy it is to attach/detach.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> When the case is connected, the battery left shows what's on the charge cover not the Oasis itself (for example, my Oasis is a 94% and the case is at 6% so the battery indicator when cased looks like it's nearly dead)
> 
> Of note, my Oasis only charges up to 94% despite the cover having lots of charge in it. Are any of yours going all the way up to 100% with the charging case on?


I had mine show 100% on the Kindle when using the charger; if I understand your question correctly, you're asking if the cover will charge the device up to 100%. I haven't seen that.

I am a bit confused, though, by your first paragraph. To me, the battery indicator that's labeled "Kindle" shows what's on the Kindle (currently 93% for me) and the one that's labeled "Cover" is the charge left on the Cover. I've seen, occasionally, the left side indicator say "Kindle charging from cover." Though right now it says "Kindle."

I did take a pic when it said charging from cover:










Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had mine show 100% on the Kindle when using the charger; if I understand your question correctly, you're asking if the cover will charge the device up to 100%. I haven't seen that.
> 
> I am a bit confused, though, by your first paragraph. To me, the battery indicator that's labeled "Kindle" shows what's on the Kindle (currently 93% for me) and the one that's labeled "Cover" is the charge left on the Cover. I've seen, occasionally, the left side indicator say "Kindle charging from cover." Though right now it says "Kindle."
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking, Betsy. When I say indicator, i'm speaking on the icon on the upper right of your Oasis (when reading in case in the middle of a novel and touching the top to see your power, you'll see the covers' remaining power not the Oasis itself. Interesting, for example, if you're on a plane and see the power looks to be nearly dead but you actually have a full Oasis battery left). I can easily see one of us flying and checking power and thinking "ooh, crap, my Kindle is about to die" then all we'd have to do is unlatch from the case and suddenly the icon is back to being top'd off.

Interesting note: When the charging cover reaches 10%, mine no longer says "chargng from cover" on the Kindle side icon. 10% appears to be the death knell of the charging cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Thanks for asking, Betsy. When I say indicator, i'm speaking on the icon on the upper right of your Oasis (when reading in case in the middle of a novel and touching the top to see your power, you'll see the covers' remaining power not the Oasis itself. Interesting if you're on a plane and see the power looks to be nearly dead but you actually have a full battery left). I can easily see one of us flying and checking power and thinking "ooh, crap, my Kindle is about to die" then all we'd have to do is unlatch from the case and suddenly the icon is back to being top'd off.
> 
> Interesting note: When the charging cover reaches 10%, mine no longer says "chargng from cover" on the Kindle side. 10% appears to be the death knell of the charging cover.


Ah! Interesting, and you're right. When I have the case on, the indicator at the top shows about two thirds full, which corresponds with my cover; when I take the cover off, the indicator at the top jumps up to almost full.

Pics:

With cover on, and cover at 62%, as you can see.










Picture immediately next, with cover detached, Kindle still at 94%.










Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_Received on Friday and charged in cover right away. I'm guessing I've read about 4 hours all told with brightness set at 17. Right now the Kindle itself is at 92%, cover is 73%. 
_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am liking what I am reading about the battery life. Especially those that have the light at higher levels than what Amazon gives in their average numbers. Do you guys have wifi on or off, that might also be a important info point to know. 

Seems to be some smart battery manager going on with this design of the split design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point, Atunah.  WiFi is on in mine.  As always.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have my WiFi on.

L


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

94% seems to be the top off of the charger cover itself after plug in charge? Is anyone else getting anything more? Wifi off 50%, on 50% for me. Battery is very impressive.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

This is so confusing.. How does the battery icon at the top relate to the values labeled as Kindle and Cover?    Why would it change when you take the Kindle out of its cover?  sorry - I a little sleep deprived today - and this isn't registering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is that it's showing the lowest of the two values when the cover is connected--kind of showing the lowest common denominator.

When you take the Kindle out of the cover, it reverts to showing just the value for the Kindle itself, since that's the only information it has available.

Or, at least, that's how it seems to me.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> This is so confusing.. How does the battery icon at the top relate to the values labeled as Kindle and Cover? Why would it change when you take the Kindle out of its cover? sorry - I a little sleep deprived today - and this isn't registering.


I think that when the Kindle is in the cover, the cover is the primary battery and that is what shows on the indicator. When the Kindle is out of the cover, then the status of the Kindle battery is what shows on the indicator.

It seems that the Kindle is always charging from the cover, so as long as the Kindle is in the cover, it will have more of a charge (looking at mine right now, it is 84% Kindle, 64% battery). If you read without the cover, then you will run the Kindle battery down (obviously), but if you read in the cover, you will run the cover battery down first, then the Kindle. And when the cover battery gets low, you'll get a notice, as northofdivision said (although I haven't seen that yet).

L


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My guess is that it's showing the lowest of the two values when the cover is connected--kind of showing the lowest common denominator.
> 
> When you take the Kindle out of the cover, it reverts to showing just the value for the Kindle itself, since that's the only information it has available.
> 
> ...


Interesting - I would expect it to be the actual value of however you are using it since you see it before you go into Settngs. - altho I don't know how they would figure that out. I have had my cover charging all night. I just unplugged it - and now it shows Kindle = 100%, Cover = 98%, and the top icon is completely full (or at least it looks that way to me). I will check it again after spending the afternoon reading and report back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It seems that the Kindle is always charging from the cover, so as long as the Kindle is in the cover, it will have more of a charge (looking at mine right now, it is 84% Kindle, 64% battery). If you read without the cover, then you will run the Kindle battery down (obviously), but if you read in the cover, you will run the cover battery down first, then the Kindle. And when the cover battery gets low, you'll get a notice, as northofdivision said (although I haven't seen that yet).


It is interesting, though, that sometimes it says "charging from cover" and sometimes it doesn't. . But I think you're right.

(Right now, when I opened up the screen, it said 94% (charging from cover) and 58% and then switch to just 94% and 58%.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah! Interesting, and you're right. When I have the case on, the indicator at the top shows about two thirds full, which corresponds with my cover; when I take the cover off, the indicator at the top jumps up to almost full.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> ...


My guess: when the cover is connected, the 'usual' battery indicator shows the TOTAL charge for both batteries together. When the cover is not connected, it only shows the kindle's battery.

As to battery management, they have said that there's a hibernation mode that's deeper than just 'sleep' but not OFF. That's supposed to really help improve battery battery life. I understand that it toggles wifi off -- or at least curtails the constant pinging for a connection.

Which makes me wonder: do any of you have subscriptions that are supposed to download automatically? Does that still work or does your new issue not come down until you wake it up the next morning?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> I wanted to run both to zero but each time I put the cover back on the sign pops up so it's annoying enough that i'll probably plug it in in the next day or two.


Running a rechargeable battery down to 0 is a bad idea. That's about the worse thing you can do to them short of tossing them in a fire.

First, the reported percentage always allows a small safety margin. When it says 0% it's really not. If it ever actually reaches 0 there is circuitry to prevent it recharging because trying to recharge a lithium ion battery from 0 makes it heat up and it's likely to catch fire. So they report 0% when it's slightly above that.

Bringing it that low reduces it's overall lifespan for reasons I don't know, but I've read that it does in a number of reliable places.

Here's a link to probably a lot more information than you want about lithium ion batteries at Battery University's web site. It has a reputation for reliability and it's been around for years. It's worth reading even if some of it is over your head (much of it is over my head) because there's still a lot of worthwhile information that I can understand.

There's a lot of outdated information about batteries on the internet and this is a good place to find out what's real and what's not.

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

It occurred to me as I was reading this thread that battery percentages on new batteries are often misleading so it might be a good idea to keep up this discussion and not draw any conclusions until you're talking about what it's like after 3 or 4 charges of the cover.

I have no idea how far off new battery percentages might be but I have read that it takes 2 or 3 charges for the meter to become properly calibrated.

Barry


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

barryem said:


> Running a rechargeable battery down to 0 is a bad idea. That's about the worse thing you can do to them short of tossing them in a fire.
> 
> Barry


Thanks for this info, Barry! You've allayed my fear about the constant charging each time the Oasis was in the cover cutting down on the life of the battery.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My guess: when the cover is connected, the 'usual' battery indicator shows the TOTAL charge for both batteries together. When the cover is not connected, it only shows the kindle's battery.
> 
> As to battery management, they have said that there's a hibernation mode that's deeper than just 'sleep' but not OFF. That's supposed to really help improve battery battery life. I understand that it toggles wifi off -- or at least curtails the constant pinging for a connection.


Possibly true but I don't think so. When I was at 94% Oasis, and 50% cover when in case, it looked right at 50 percent charge on the icon. I do hope Ann is right though as i'd prefer that. Also when I last looked before Barryem freaked me out into plugging in my Kindle with his fire metaphor , the Kindle was 92 and the cover was at 5% and the icon looked on it's last breath rather than 50% filled.

As for the hibernation mode, that definitely happens in the morning for me. It's just a 4 second wait rather than 1 so no big deal if it gives us more battery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My guess: when the cover is connected, the 'usual' battery indicator shows the TOTAL charge for both batteries together. When the cover is not connected, it only shows the kindle's battery.


That's what I expected, but it really looked to me like the top icon looked pretty close to the cover only (like Barry.). I guess it will take more testing. 

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

barryem said:


> Running a rechargeable battery down to 0 is a bad idea. That's about the worse thing you can do to them short of tossing them in a fire.
> 
> There's a lot of outdated information about batteries on the internet and this is a good place to find out what's real and what's not.
> 
> ...


Good info, Barryem. Thanks for the URL. Just plugged mine in (have always been taught to run it all the way down initially but I clearly may be wrong) I keep hearing stories/opinions of run it down first off to never charge above 80% to always keep it cool. Info is always welcome and it does make sense that running it down all the way and filling it up all the way over and over reduces overall battery life. In my experiences, the lithium batteries are so good these days that I never have had any trouble with any of my Kindles with running out of battery life. It's a good reminder though to do our best to care for our batteries.

Definitely agree with Barryem on seeing how all of our batteries work after a few charges and continuing this discussion.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I am liking what I am reading about the battery life. Especially those that have the light at higher levels than what Amazon gives in their average numbers. Do you guys have wifi on or off, that might also be a important info point to know.
> 
> Seems to be some smart battery manager going on with this design of the split design.


Wi-fi off most of the time unless I'm actively downloading/shopping.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Since I also read from my phone and I want the book synced I leave my WIFI on all the time.  I am so used to charging phone that I do not mind charging my Kindle.  And since it seldom need it more than once a week since I read more than 30 minutes a day and keep my brightness higher than 10 (developing cataracts) it is not onerous.  Not sure I have ever picked up the Kindle and not been able to read as long as I want.  Do not believe it will be less on the Oasis when it arrives tomorrow (fingers crossed).


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Interesting - I would expect it to be the actual value of however you are using it since you see it before you go into Settngs. - altho I don't know how they would figure that out. I have had my cover charging all night. I just unplugged it - and now it shows Kindle = 100%, Cover = 98%, and the top icon is completely full (or at least it looks that way to me). I will check it again after spending the afternoon reading and report back.


OK - after an hour of reading with the cover on, now it says Kindle - 92% (Charging from Cover), Cover = 85% and the top icon looks like 85%.. Interesting... so the icon is tracking the Cover when the Kindle recharges from the Cover. I'm still not convinced this means months and months of battery life.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> OK - after an hour of reading with the cover on, now it says Kindle - 92% (Charging from Cover), Cover = 85% and the top icon looks like 85%.. Interesting... so the icon is tracking the Cover when the Kindle recharges from the Cover. I'm still not convinced this means months and months of battery life.


Mind you, that "months" of battery life was a half hour a day....



ShinyTop said:


> Since I also read from my phone and I want the book synced I leave my WIFI on all the time. I am so used to charging phone that I do not mind charging my Kindle. And since it seldom need it more than once a week since I read more than 30 minutes a day and keep my brightness higher than 10 (developing cataracts) it is not onerous. Not sure I have ever picked up the Kindle and not been able to read as long as I want. Do not believe it will be less on the Oasis when it arrives tomorrow (fingers crossed).


Yes, I switch devices, too, and want the synching, so I leave WiFi on all the time. Plus I just want my new books to appear automagically. . I'm the same way about the charging...

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mind you, that "months" of battery life was a half hour a day....


That's true.. but who can read only a half hour a day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> That's true.. but who can read only a half hour a day


The tech people at Amazon, apparently.



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I plugged my Oasis in to charge overnight. Right now the cover and the Kindle are both at 100%.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Wifi Oasis that I charged up fully last Wednesday when it arrived is at 94% on the device itself and the cover is down to 26%.
I didn't read as much this weekend because we were out of town and had other things to do but I still got at least an hour in each day.  And during the week it's been more like 2-3 hours a day.  So it looks like a full charge should last me about a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I plugged my Oasis in to charge overnight. Right now the cover and the Kindle are both at 100%.
> 
> L


I think northofdivision's question was not if the Oasis can be charged to 100% using the charger, but if it will go to 100% when being charged from the cover alone.

OK, I started to post that I didn't think it would...but just opened my Oasis to see what the current charge was for the next part of this post, about the icon, and saw this:










It had been sitting unread (I did switch books to check out something else) and unplugged in for about an hour and a half, since this pic:










So, that answers that question!

As far as the question discussed earlier in thread about what the icon means, I'm feeling more confident that it's showing the lowest battery of the two it's reading in the cover & device. Currently, my Oasis is at 100% and the cover is at 13%. This would be a mean of 56.5%. Clearly the icon shown is much less than that.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which makes me wonder: do any of you have subscriptions that are supposed to download automatically? Does that still work or does your new issue not come down until you wake it up the next morning?


Ann, now that you have your Oasis, do you have the answer to your own question? Or, if not, Leslie?

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think northofdivision's question was not if the Oasis can be charged to 100% using the charger, but if it will go to 100% when being charged from the cover alone.
> 
> OK, I started to post that I didn't think it would...but just opened my Oasis to see what the current charge was for the next part of this post, about the icon, and saw this:
> 
> ...


That's great. So perhaps the charging cover has points where it activates and deactivates. Is there a reason why a lot of first noted 94% a few times? 
As for the icon, interesting theory about lower of the two. I'm thinking it's just from the charging cover alone but I like your theory.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> That's great. So perhaps the charging cover has points where it activates and deactivates. Is there a reason why a lot of first noted 94% a few times?
> As for the icon, interesting theory about lower of the two. I'm thinking it's just from the charging cover alone but I like your theory.


That could be. To test, one would have to charge both to high numbers, and then read without the cover for awhile and put it back on. 

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you charge the cover by itself?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> Can you charge the cover by itself?


No, no port on the cover. It charges when the device is charged externally.

Interestingly, the charge shown for the cover went up one per cent


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you, Betsy. There was some confusion about this before they came out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> Thank you, Betsy. There was some confusion about this before they came out.


I know--good question!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, now that you have your Oasis, do you have the answer to your own question? Or, if not, Leslie?
> 
> Betsy


I haven't switched over my WaPo subscription yet . . . still evaluating the Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't switched over my WaPo subscription yet . . . still evaluating the Oasis.


Well, c'mon, that's part of the evaluation. One of our members wants to know! . You can always switch it back!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I fully charged up both the cover and the kindle. It took a little more than 1 hour to charge them to 100 from about half down as they were out the box. 

Since then I have had the Oasis out of the cover completely. From 2 pm to now, 5 hours later, the cover lost 4 percent of battery just sitting there. I just put my Oasis into it for the first time as it looked like it was getting low. The battery on the kindle says 44% and cover like I said 96%. The battery icon looks closer to 30% to me. 

I read one book in the last 5 hours, I flipped left and right a bunch, cause its fun, sorted some collections, light at 10 and wifi always on. I think the update came after charging too, I cant recall now. I downloaded a handful of books. 
So far so good.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Remember that indexing is likely to shorten the battery life while you're still loading books on the new Kindle...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

7vn11vn said:


> Thank you, Betsy. There was some confusion about this before they came out.


I can see a market for a stand alone cover charging accessory. Anyone want to invent one?


Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can see a market for a stand alone cover charging accessory. Anyone want to invent one?
> 
> 
> Betsy


That's why you should buy yourself a second Oasis!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear said:


> That's why you should buy yourself a second Oasis!


There's a thought!  *starts putting spare change in piggy bank.*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, so I'm at 92% for device and 6% for cover.  The device keeps nagging me, as others have found, and I don't want to let it zero, so I've plugged it in.

I think the way the cover works with the device to charge it and the fact that the little icon at the top shows the battery level (I'm agree with Stanley's theory that it reflects just the cover charge) indicates that Amazon didn't really expect that people like me would read with the cover on almost exclusively.  I think their expectation is that people would mostly read nekkid, putting the cover on at night or while out, and then the cover would re-charge the device.

I'd seriously love a cover charging accessory.  But, in the meantime, at some point, I'll plug it in overnight.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, so I'm at 92% for device and 6% for cover. The device keeps nagging me, as others have found, and I don't want to let it zero, so I've plugged it in.
> 
> I think the way the cover works with the device to charge it and the fact that the little icon at the top shows the battery level (I'm agree with Stanley's theory that it reflects just the cover charge) indicates that Amazon didn't really expect that people like me would read with the cover on almost exclusively. I think their expectation is that people would mostly read nekkid, putting the cover on at night or while out, and then the cover would re-charge the device.
> 
> ...


I really see in the future separate covers and separate Oasis for purchase. And other charging thingies. Lots of potential there. I am using it probably as they designed it. Using it nekkid and putting it in the cover here and there. Like after finishing a book, after a day of reading, etc.

I usually like at least 3 full charging cycles with a new device before being able to see how it goes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I really see in the future separate covers and separate Oasis for purchase. And other charging thingies. Lots of potential there. I am using it probably as they designed it. Using it nekkid and putting it in the cover here and there. Like after finishing a book, after a day of reading, etc.
> 
> I usually like at least 3 full charging cycles with a new device before being able to see how it goes.


Agree with everything you've said! I'm on my second charge here.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So after cooking and eating dinner, the Oasis stopped charging at 93%. The cover is at 83% now. So I can get like 3-4 charges out of the cover for the Oasis right now it seems. Not sure why it doesn't charge full from the cover, but I'll try not to obsess about the battery  .
They obviously put some thought into the battery management. My netbook does the same when its plugged in. Once it goes to 100, it goes down to 95 and won't get further anymore. 

I still see no cones so I think I am good with it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine hasn't been out of the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia said:


> Mine hasn't been out of the cover.


That's me, too.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which makes me wonder: do any of you have subscriptions that are supposed to download automatically? Does that still work or does your new issue not come down until you wake it up the next morning?


I tested this with a trial subscription to the WashPo, and it seems to me it was already on there unless it downloaded really, really quickly.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it seems to me, after my first week of Oasis use, that to really get the benefit of the cover/Kindle battery combination, one must read with the cover off, I'm going to test this week using the Oasis nekkid and only putting it in the cover periodically, to see how long the battery lasts that way.

The "months" of battery life isn't that important to me.  As someone who reads a lot more than a half an hour a day most days and as an iPhone and iPad user, I have no problem charging my devices every night, so a week or more of battery life works for me.  But I do want to see what I can get out of it with my normal reading habits.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I tested this with a trial subscription to the WashPo, and it seems to me it was already on there unless it downloaded really, really quickly.
> 
> Betsy


That's how it generally works for me . . . it's there when I wake up the Voyage (where my subscription is currently sent) first thing in the morning. I do leave WiFi on all the time, but I had thought, with the Oasis, that part of the battery saving feature was suspending WiFi while it's in hibernation. But maybe it's just that it doesn't ping as often to check for things.

When waking from hibernation it's been, in my brief experience, only a few seconds until the 'waking up' notice goes away and I can swipe to clear the SO and read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When waking from hibernation it's been, in my brief experience, only a few seconds until the 'waking up' notice goes away and I can swipe to clear the SO and read.


Or maybe those few seconds are enough time to download the paper.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or maybe those few seconds are enough time to download the paper.
> 
> Betsy


Possibly.

It is obvious when I'm out of WiFi range, or have airplane mode on for some reason. Once it connects it does download really fast.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am definitely not a fan of the warning message when the COVER battery is running low.
I got the message last night and the Oasis was at 76% while the cover was at 10%.  So I took the Oasis out of the case and read that way for a while.  Since I am giving the wifi only model back to DH as soon as my 3G arrives, I just put it on the charger overnight.  I'll do the full "charge it up and use it nekkid" test once I get mine.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Andra, I covet the feline in your avatar every time I see one of your posts!  That's a gloriously adorable cat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I am definitely not a fan of the warning message when the COVER battery is running low.
> I got the message last night and the Oasis was at 76% while the cover was at 10%. So I took the Oasis out of the case and read that way for a while. Since I am giving the wifi only model back to DH as soon as my 3G arrives, I just put it on the charger overnight. I'll do the full "charge it up and use it nekkid" test once I get mine.


OK, I charged mine up to 100% last night, device and cover together. Then, took it out of the cover to read starting last night. I've been reading a LOT today. . Got the "low battery" message a few minutes ago, and the device was at 9%, cover 98%.

I'm kind of frustrated with the implementation of the dual battery system. For me, I don't really want to be taking the cover on and off (have I mentioned that I'm really lazy?) . And if you have to put it in the cover every night, how is that different than putting it on a charger every night? It's kind of like carrying a portable charging brick with you (which I do anyway). If I could leave it in the cover and have it draw down the device and then draw down the cover, it would make work for me.

I'm not really obsessed with battery life; I just charge my devices when they need them, and switch to a different device if I need to (thank you, Amazon, for Kindle apps and for synching between devices!) but this implementation is certainly not optimized for me.

Your mileage may vary. And maybe I'll figure out a routine that works for me to maximize battery life. I'll probably read a bit less each day with it soon--gotta get back to quilting.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

So it seems none of us go down to the 0% charging case nor do any of us want to (or that annoying pop up keeps reminding us to). But let's just say if you're in-case and you drain your case charge entirely, does it mean that the icon would then move to displaying the Oasis itself (sounds likely) and that it would work just fine even though it was cased?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm kind of frustrated with the implementation of the dual battery system. For me, I don't really want to be taking the cover on and off (have I mentioned that I'm really lazy?) . And if you have to put it in the cover every night, how is that different than putting it on a charger every night? It's kind of like carrying a portable charging brick with you (which I do anyway). If I could leave it in the cover and have it draw down the device and then draw down the cover, it would make work for me.
> 
> Betsy


I feel the same. It seems like we are really basically only getting the use of the cover battery if you read in the cover, because once it uses that charge, you are prompted to recharge. I wish it would drain the kindle battery first down to a certain percentage before it would ask the cover to recharge. I guess they made it so that the kindle itself would always be charged so you could read it without the cover whenever you wanted. If you read it in the cover, I don't think they've extended the time between charging. Doesn't really matter to me because I can charge it whenever it needs it, but seems odd that to get the extended life that you have to read it without the cover.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been thinking a lot about this dual battery thing too as I've been reading this and other threads and the more I think about it the more worrisome it gets.  If you use your Oasis in the cover all the time this probably doesn't apply since I think when it's in the cover it runs on the cover's battery.  I'm pretty sure one of the Amazon guys said that in Len's first video but I could be wrong.

If you read without the cover you get 4.5 hours reading.  I get that from 9 days at 30 minutes per day.  My Voyage, rated at 6 weeks per charge, gets about 21 hours.  Typically a lithium ion battery gets between 500 and 1000 charges during it's lifetime.  So the Oasis without it's cover should use up it's 1000 charges almost 4 times faster than my Voyage.  If that's true, people with the Oasis who don't use the cover when reading are going to have a short lived device.

My initial plan was to wait till I can order one and have it arrive tomorrow and then decide if I want to get it.  Knowing my love of gadgets I'll probably hold out for a couple of weeks and then give in.  But now that I've been thinking about it, maybe not.

I think if I did get one I'd be nervous about using it without the cover.  I currently have the cover on my Voyage but usually I don't.  I put it on the other day to take it with me and I haven't bothered to take it off yet.  But 95% of the time I use it it's without the cover.  I suspect if I had an Oasis I'd keep it in the cover most of the time and for that reason I'm no longer sure if I want one.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> So it seems none of us go down to the 0% charging case nor do any of us want to (or that annoying pop up keeps reminding us to). But let's just say if you're in-case and you drain your case charge entirely, does it mean that the icon would then move to displaying the Oasis itself (sounds likely) and that it would work just fine even though it was cased?


I would think you'd keep getting the warning level that the case battery was low. But that the Oasis would keep working--you'd just keep getting the battery low warning on the case. But I don't know.... I would think that having the connection there would make the Oasis try to draw from the case.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I've been thinking a lot about this dual battery thing too as I've been reading this and other threads and the more I think about it the more worrisome it gets. If you use your Oasis in the cover all the time this probably doesn't apply since I think when it's in the cover it runs on the cover's battery. I'm pretty sure one of the Amazon guys said that in Len's first video but I could be wrong.
> 
> If you read without the cover you get 4.5 hours reading. I get that from 9 days at 30 minutes per day. My Voyage, rated at 6 weeks per charge, gets about 21 hours. Typically a lithium ion battery gets between 500 and 1000 charges during it's lifetime. So the Oasis without it's cover should use up it's 1000 charges almost 4 times faster than my Voyage. If that's true, people with the Oasis who don't use the cover when reading are going to have a short lived device.
> 
> ...


Read my prior posts in this thread--I kept in the cover for the first week; and what happened was it kept recharging from the cover as it went--so the cover drained first. I read for almost a week, several hours a day--I didn't track it, but I'd guess at least two, more some days. I finished multiple books in that week. And I don't read novellas.

I think to get the battery life from the Oasis that Amazon claims, one needs to leave it out of the cover and put it in periodically to allow the cover to charge it back up again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I feel the same. It seems like we are really basically only getting the use of the cover battery if you read in the cover, because once it uses that charge, you are prompted to recharge. I wish it would drain the kindle battery first down to a certain percentage before it would ask the cover to recharge. I guess they made it so that the kindle itself would always be charged so you could read it without the cover whenever you wanted. If you read it in the cover, I don't think they've extended the time between charging. Doesn't really matter to me because I can charge it whenever it needs it, but seems odd that to get the extended life that you have to read it without the cover.


Yes; this is how I feel. I love reading on the device, and needing to charge it more often isn't a big deal for me for the way I use my devices, but I wish, like you, it would drain the Kindle battery down farther before asking the cover to charge it.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

barryem said:


> If you read without the cover you get 4.5 hours reading. I get that from 9 days at 30 minutes per day. My Voyage, rated at 6 weeks per charge, gets about 21 hours.
> 
> Barry


Thanks for the info Barryem. Do we a have number yet from Both Oasis and case, someone that kept it in case and just ran both batteries down to get an estimate of total time in-case?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Thanks for the info Barryem. Do we have number yet from Both Oasis and case, someone that kept it in case and just ran both batteries down to get an estimate of total time in-case?


I read mine for the first six days in the case; you can't run both batteries down if you keep it in the case without getting the warning. I took my cover down to 6% and the Kindle was at 92%, I think. I was reading for several hours a day.

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Some thoughts on battery life, using Amazon's own specs:

1) Using Amazon's own specs, Paperwhite and Voyage are supposed to get 21 hours of battery life (6 weeks x 1/2 hour/day). I seem to recall that either the original Paperwhite specs or K3 claimed 28 hours (8 weeks), maybe the K3 longer because it didn't have a lit screen. Although the specs on the current non-lit Kindle are only for 14 hours (4 weeks).

2) From a random google search, which could be incorrect:
    Kindle Oasis : Cover 1290mah / main :250 mah.
    Voyage: 1320 mAh
    Paperwhite 2: 1470 mAh

To me, that says that my recollection of Paperwhite being originally marketed at 8 weeks could be correct, because the battery size is almost as large as the combined Oasis batteries. Did Amazon reduce it to six weeks when they introduced the Voyage with a smaller battery?

3) The old claim was that battery usage was primarily page turns (later also screen lighting) and that battery life was insignificant when in Standby and not actively reading. (Hence, no need to power off, etc.) Yet the Oasis introduces Hibernation mode on top of Standby, which seemingly contradicts the previous position. Why is hibernation mode needed? Perhaps just to shut off WiFi, which makes sense. But maybe also the dual-battery scheme introduced problems, because the cover battery is smaller than both Paperwhite and Voyage batteries, and it needs to be charged when IT gets low. Without a new way to save power, the Oasis could seem to have SHORTER battery life than its predecessors. And maybe it does even with hibernation mode.

4) Wherever the truth lies between reality and marketing, Kindle battery life remains awfully good compared to non-e-ink readers. And I think that Kindle owners will fall into charging habits which match their reading habits so that it won't be an issue for most people. But this dual-battery thing introduced complexity and questions where there were few before, frequently not a good thing...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still trying to figure out how to deal with this battery thing. I mean what the best way of using it will be. Or maybe at some point I won't think about it anymore at it will settle itself. 

I had charged both cover and kindle to 100 when I got it yesterday 2pm. Then I read a book in the afternoon, evening an went to bed and put it in the cover. It was at that time at 45% for kindle and cover at 90 something. Cover does go down just sitting alone a bit. This morning my kindle was at 91 and stopped charging and the cover was at 80 something. I just can't recall the exact number. 

So today with those numbers I been reading since this morning on and off. Always out of the cover. By 3pm kindle battery was down to 25%. So I cannot use the Oasis on a good reading day all day long, without putting in the cover. What I should have done was put it in for the 20 minutes or so it took me to make lunch. That is what I need to get used to. So that I'll never run out of battery. Topping it off in the cover here and there. 

So at 3pm I put it in the cover and did some hip hop abs workout while it sat there. I still feel like I am dying. Working out is highly overrated and painful.  .

I took my kindle out of the cover after 1 hour and it is at 81% now and the cover at 65%. Math is not my strong suit, so my head hurts trying to figure out how long it might last with those numbers and my usage. I'll finish a book again today. Not quite yet though. 

So in a little more than a day, I charged my kindle from the cover twice, although not all the way. I think going forward I will do more little charges when I lay it down.

At the moment this is all still a bit on the fussy side for me. As someone that can get obsessed slightly with battery life on kindles, having two to obsess about might not be the best thing.  . I think I just need to stop thinking about it and top it off. I don't expect any longer charge time as I get with the Voyage. It can't really, unless they make a future cover with a larger battery. 

I was hoping that the Oasis battery was strong enough to get me through a full big day or reading without having to go in the charger, but that is not going to happen. But I don't have such day all that often like today and yesterday. A "normal" reading day will probably get me fine til evening and night/cover storage and charge. 

I have a feeling this is a learning curve not just for us, but also for the amazon developers. Its one thing to test something in a lab, or a test group. The masses will let them know what, if any, they will change or perfect in the future with this system. The smaller batteries get, the better this system will work of course.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Atunah said:


> . I think I just need to stop thinking about it and top it off.


This.

I have little experience yet, but I am just going to read on my nekkid Oasis, stick it in the cover overnight and during the day when I remember to, and charge up the combination once a week or so (more often if I'm doing marathon all-day reading sessions, but those are rare for me now). Everything else is balderdash!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> Thanks for the info Barryem. Do we a have number yet from Both Oasis and case, someone that kept it in case and just ran both batteries down to get an estimate of total time in-case?


i wasn't giving you any additional information. The numbers I gave were what Amazon says: 9 days without the case and 9 weeks with it. At 30 minutes a day that comes to the number of hours I gave. I just stated it in more realistic terms.

Actually the numbers Amazon gives us can't possibly be very accurate since e-ink only draws power when you turn the page. That means faster readers will get fewer hours and slower readers will get more hours. This should be true of any e-ink device, not just the Kindles.

I once measured my reading speed at 300wpm. I forget when that was. Probably 40 or 50 years ago and I have no idea if it's still valid. But let's say you read at 600wpm. I should get twice as many hours out of a charge as you get. I'd be surprised if the real situation was less simple than this but based on what I've read about e-ink that's sort of how it should work.

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Read my prior posts in this thread--I kept in the cover for the first week; and what happened was it kept recharging from the cover as it went--so the cover drained first. I read for almost a week, several hours a day--I didn't track it, but I'd guess at least two, more some days. I finished multiple books in that week. And I don't read novellas.
> 
> I think to get the battery life from the Oasis that Amazon claims, one needs to leave it out of the cover and put it in periodically to allow the cover to charge it back up again.
> 
> Betsy


I don't think you quite got what I was saying. My thought is that leaving the Oasis out of it's case most of the time is likely to severely shorten the overall lifetime of the battery. Using my estimates if you read without the case most of the time your Oasis battery will end it's life about 4 times sooner than it would have if you read with it in it's case. I'm not talking about the time between charges. I'm talking about the time between buying it and throwing it away.

I'm certainly no expert on batteries so I'm not real sure I haven't missed something here. But I think I might possibly be right.

If the device can be charged 1000 times you're likely to use up those 1000 charges a lot faster using just the small internal battery for reading. How you charge it, whether using the case or the charger, probably won't affect this.

Reading with the cover on, however, doesn't use the internal battery. It uses the cover's battery and that's a lot larger. It'll take a lot longer to need 1000 charges for it.

Barry


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

GBear said:


> Some thoughts on battery life, using Amazon's own specs:
> 
> 1) Using Amazon's own specs, Paperwhite and Voyage are supposed to get 21 hours of battery life (6 weeks x 1/2 hour/day). I seem to recall that either the original Paperwhite specs or K3 claimed 28 hours (8 weeks), maybe the K3 longer because it didn't have a lit screen. Although the specs on the current non-lit Kindle are only for 14 hours (4 weeks).
> 
> ...


I had forgotten that the light was a consideration in battery life. Thanks for the reminder.

I can think of a couple of reasons for hibernation mode. One is probably Wifi, as you said. Another is that there are certain functions going on when the device is asleep, such as indexing, and those might be halted during hibernation. I said "those" because I'm guessing there are other internal functions as well, although I don't really know that.

Someone mentioned the other day that it takes less than a second to wake the Oasis from sleep but about 4 seconds to wake it from hibernation. I'm guessing that they kept quite a few internal circuits active to make it wake up in a second.

As you said this is complicated and we don't really have enough facts to be certain of any of it. I have a pretty good technical background to base my guesses on but they're still just guesses and I wouldn't bet lunch on any of them, and there are enough guesses here to make it fairly likely some are wrong. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The light level is a consideration, as is print size and whether you leave wifi/3G on. Bottom line: the battery will last as long for you as it does. And it'll last as long for me as it does. Trying to pin it down seems to me like asking "How long is a piece of string?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I don't think you quite got what I was saying. My thought is that leaving the Oasis out of it's case most of the time is likely to severely shorten the overall lifetime of the battery. Using my estimates if you read without the case most of the time your Oasis battery will end it's life about 4 times sooner than it would have if you read with it in it's case. I'm not talking about the time between charges. I'm talking about the time between buying it and throwing it away.
> 
> I'm certainly no expert on batteries so I'm not real sure I haven't missed something here. But I think I might possibly be right.
> 
> ...


You're right, I misunderstood. Thanks for the clarification. I would argue your last paragraph; clearly, from my experience, reading with the cover on uses the internal battery--and then the cover charges it up again. I had my Oasis battery go down to 94% or so, and then, while it was laying on the table, the cover charged it up to 100%. So, it seems to me it's continually being used and then charged by the cover. If there's a finite number of times you can charge it, well....

I have to say, I've never worried about any of this with any of my devices and so far, haven't killed a battery permanently. And I tend to keep my devices a long time. . Still have my original iPad which I replaced two years ago after six years, and which I charge up occasionally. And it still holds a charge. I've let it run down to zero many times.

I guess I'll continue to not worry about this aspect of it. 

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

While it is true that the batteries in our devices will degrade as the number of charges increase I doubt many of us will notice.  I have devices, tablets, phones, e-readers that are years old and still take charges.  And from reading many of the posts in this forum many of us will move on to another device before the Oasis's battery will degrade to the noticeable level.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ShinyTop said:


> And from reading many of the posts in this forum many of us will move on to another device before the Oasis's battery will degrade to the noticeable level.


Oh so true....


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The light level is a consideration, as is print size and whether you leave wifi/3G on. Bottom line: the battery will last as long for you as it does. And it'll last as long for me as it does. Trying to pin it down seems to me like asking "How long is a piece of string?"


I wasn't aware that print size mattered. How does it affect battery life?

As to you it lasting as long as it does, you're right. I'm not really trying to say we should worry about battery life. These things are for reading and I use mine pretty freely. I try to set up careful habits but not so careful they take away the fun of reading. Still, it's fun and sometimes useful to speculate.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I wasn't aware that print size mattered. How does it affect battery life?


Don't know what Ann was thinking of, but the bigger the print size, the more often one will have to turn pages, and page refreshes will definitely impact battery life.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't know what Ann was thinking of, but the bigger the print size, the more often one will have to turn pages, and page refreshes will definitely impact battery life.
> 
> Betsy


Yep.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't know what Ann was thinking of, but the bigger the print size, the more often one will have to turn pages, and page refreshes will definitely impact battery life.
> 
> Betsy


Good point. Never thought of this.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't know what Ann was thinking of, but the bigger the print size, the more often one will have to turn pages, and page refreshes will definitely impact battery life.
> 
> Betsy


Good point. I hadn't thought of that.

Barry


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Koi said:


> Andra, I covet the feline in your avatar every time I see one of your posts! That's a gloriously adorable cat.


Thank you! That is my Figaro. He was the most awesome kitty I've every had and a total ham whenever a camera was around. That photo was on a trip to the vet's office for fluids. He went frequently enough that the vet techs were his fan club. Sometimes he just didn't want to be closed in all the way in his carrier. We lost him last year at 19 3/4.

On-topic
Battery with the 3G model does not seem to be much different than the wifi only so far. It looks like it takes about the same amount of time to charge up both the case and the Kindle. And it looks like the Kindle charges from the case when I am reading it in the case. I have to find my sleeve slipcover before I can test just the Kindle itself so it may be next week before that happens.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Question.  Can I just use my Voyage cord and adaptor to charge my Oasis.  They look the same.  I didn't buy a new adaptor because I thought I could use the one from my Voyage.  When I charged the Oasis up yesterday to a full charge, I did use the Voyage cord and adaptor and it worked.  Would there be a reason why I should not use the Voyage cord?  I know when I use my IPad cord to charge my IPhone it charges faster, but I read somewhere that would shorten the battery life eventually.  I just don't want to damage the battery in my Oasis.  I don't know a lot about this.  Thanks for input.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

nikkidog said:


> Question.  Can I just use my Voyage cord and adaptor to charge my Oasis. They look the same. I didn't buy a new adaptor because I thought I could use the one from my Voyage. When I charged the Oasis up yesterday to a full charge, I did use the Voyage cord and adaptor and it worked.


It's a standard micro USB so using them both works just fine. I do notice that the Anker cords (standard 480Mbps transmission speed) are the most reliable for all my micro usb products in charging them fast and efficiently. Some cheaply made USB cords are slow and inconsistent so i'd suggest sticking to the cords that work for you. The ones that Amazon include have always seemed to work well. I'm hopeful they'll add rapid charging to Kindles like Android has with micro USB which now charges my phone from 1% to 50% in 22 minutes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Question. Can I just use my Voyage cord and adaptor to charge my Oasis. They look the same. I didn't buy a new adaptor because I thought I could use the one from my Voyage. When I charged the Oasis up yesterday to a full charge, I did use the Voyage cord and adaptor and it worked. Would there be a reason why I should not use the Voyage cord? I know when I use my IPad cord to charge my IPhone it charges faster, but I read somewhere that would shorten the battery life eventually. I just don't want to damage the battery in my Oasis. I don't know a lot about this. Thanks for input.


It's not the cord, it's the adapters that are different for the iPhone and iPad--the iPad draws more juice and the adapter allows that. Though I use the same adapter for both.

In the case of the Voyage and the Oasis, the power requirements are about the same. You can certainly use the Voyage adaptor. There's a reason that Amazon doesn't include one. Most people already have one.

BetsY


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

northofdivision said:


> It's a standard micro USB so using them both works just fine. I do notice that the Anker cords (standard 480Mbps transmission speed) are the most reliable for all my micro usb products in charging them fast and efficiently. Some cheaply made USB cords are slow and inconsistent so i'd suggest sticking to the cords that work for you. The ones that Amazon include have always seemed to work well. I'm hopeful they'll add rapid charging to Kindles like Android has with micro USB which now charges my phone from 1% to 50% in 22 minutes.


Thanks!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> I do notice that the Anker cords (standard 480Mbps transmission speed) are the most reliable for all my micro usb products in charging them fast and efficiently.


One of my sons recommended this brand cord to me recently. A friend of his in the tech industry told him about the brand being good. I ordered 6ft. & 10 ft. lengths for our devices, in fact. Sure has made life easier when you're wanting to sit comfortably, charge and be on a device at the same time.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've been using Anker batteries and chargers for a few years with very good results.  At one point in a Samsung device I bought both a Samsung and an Anker replacement battery and even though they were rated the same the Anker battery got nearly 50% more use on a charge than the Samsung battery.

I don't know much about Anker but they do seem to make good products.

Barry


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll let my son know this, Barry.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Got about 20 hours on first charge.  That is 40 days by Amazon's 30 min/day rating.  Not bad considering I read at 16-18 brightness.  Very happy with it.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Muddypawz said:


> One of my sons recommended this brand cord to me recently. A friend of his in the tech industry told him about the brand being good. I ordered 6ft. & 10 ft. lengths for our devices, in fact. Sure has made life easier when you're wanting to sit comfortably, charge and be on a device at the same time.


I've had nothing but good experiences with Anker products. I use their cords, chargers, batteries, and portable stands. Very reliable and long lasting, sturdy stuff!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The end is near on my cover battery   It was at 16% this morning after a night resting and the kindle at 91% when I took it out. So will have to be charged today. Which makes it 4 days. I first charged it full 4 days ago at 2pm.

Again, light at 10 most of the time, wifi always on. I haven't loaded a lot of books in, just a handful. I did send some samples, I have 40 collections so there is probably some syncing drainage going on also. I read every day several hours. 3 books down, on 4th. Full books. With this same use I had this week, I would have charged the Voyage after 2 days when it would be at about 30%.

After the first day, when I actually ran out of battery almost(25%) with the Oasis before the day was out, I started doing what is more natural to me. Putting the Oasis in the cover here and there. Getting mail, loading dishwasher, cooking lunch, cleaning cat accident, etc. That way it always got a bit of a top off here and there and never ran out. Actually never got much below 50% this way.  

I am only paying attention like this because I wanted to get an idea how this works. Even writing down the numbers. Going forward after today's full charge, I won't do that anymore. I'll just read and use it. 

Imagine if in the future they can make covers with even larger batteries, but still not much heavier.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

kltmom said:


> I've had nothing but good experiences with Anker products. I use their cords, chargers, batteries, and portable stands. Very reliable and long lasting, sturdy stuff!


That's good to hear! Always good to stumble upon a brand that's actually good as opposed to one that turns out to be junk. Thanks!

By the way, I noticed your "name".....are you a T-Tapp follower by any chance?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Just to see, for the past few days I've turned off the wifi and put the light power to zero just to see how the battery would play along. Not surprisingly, it's very impressive. I read for a few hours each day since Thursday and the Oasis is at 94% and the case is at 80%

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> Just to see, for the past few days I've turned off the wifi and put the light power to zero just to see how the battery would play along. Not surprisingly, it's very impressive. I read for a few hours each day since Thursday and the Oasis is at 94% and the case is at 80%
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Stanley! That's reassuring.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Just to see, for the past few days I've turned off the wifi and put the light power to zero just to see how the battery would play along. Not surprisingly, it's very impressive. I read for a few hours each day since Thursday and the Oasis is at 94% and the case is at 80%
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Good to know!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Atunah said:


> The end is near on my cover battery * * *I first charged it full 4 days ago at 2pm.


You make me laugh, Atunah. Like you I'm a heavy reader, and I've learned not to pay much attention to all the raving about Kindle batteries that last weeks (and now months). If my Oasis when it comes can actually make it more than a day or two and not run out late at night just when I'm almost at the end of the latest book, it will be a marvel. (And if it doesn't do that it's going right straight back to Amazon.)

How long does it take to charge up both the Oasis and its cover from scratch? I guess that won't be as important to me as now because I'm keeping my Voyage and figure to just switch if the out-of-juice message comes at a bad time.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> You make me laugh, Atunah. Like you I'm a heavy reader, and I've learned not to pay much attention to all the raving about Kindle batteries that last weeks (and now months). If my Oasis when it comes can actually make it more than a day or two and not run out late at night just when I'm almost at the end of the latest book, it will be a marvel. (And if it doesn't do that it's going right straight back to Amazon.)
> 
> How long does it take to charge up both the Oasis and its cover from scratch? I guess that won't be as important to me as now because I'm keeping my Voyage and figure to just switch if the out-of-juice message comes at a bad time.


It took me about 2 hours to charge full with cover at 15% and kindle at 25%. Not too long at all. 
But yeah, big readers just smile at the weeks of battery life talk. It seems my Oasis gets about 1.5 to 2 times longer than my Voyage. 
Its what I do. When it charges and I need to read, I'll grab my Voyage.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

My Voyage is rated at 6 weeks and 30 minutes a day.  That's 24 hours battery life.  I don't think we can accuse Amazon of lying since they gave us the 30 minute spec in the information.  The art of marketing is to tell lies without saying a single untrue word.

My brother, a very good salesman all his life, always argued about this.  I once gave him an example of a used car dealer who got in a nice looking piece of junk and called his grandmother to come in and drive it to the grocery store and back.  Later that day he explained to a customer that the car was used by a little old lady to go to the grocery store.  Was he lying?  Was he telling the truth since he never actually said anything that wasn't true?

I always said he was lying.  My brother always said he was an honest man.  And that's the nature of the world we live in.  It's the stuff good books are made of.  And bad books too. 

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

30 minutes a day is a spec. That's all it is. If they picked 8 hours a day, it would still be a spec and  it wouldn't reflect the reading habits of people who read much less than 8 hours a day any more than 30 minutes a day reflects how most of us on this forum use our Kindles.  

30 minutes a day has become the standard for eInk readers to show the length of battery life; I'm pretty sure Nook uses the same standard--and I'm not sure whether Nook or Kindle used it first.  Since we know the spec, we can then figure out what it means for our own reading habits.  It's got nothing to do with lying.  IMO.

EDIT: I should add--lying is what Volkswagen did with their emissions manipulation on their Diesel engines.  

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes 30 minutes is a spec and it's right there to be seen if you look for it.  But right out front, the first thing you see, is months of battery life.  Or weeks in the case of my Voyage.  So people, not knowing any better, accustomed to charging their phone every day, see that and they just gotta have one.

Some will research a little and find out that "months of battery life" really means 28 hours but in their head it's still months of battery life.  Most people don't read that far.

Whether that's lying or not depends on whether you think a lie is an untrue statement or a true statement intended to deceive.

As marketing goes this is a fairly white lie.  It tries to deceive but it doesn't really try that hard.  It's more about making you feel a certain way about the Kindle than making you believe it's true.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the whole point of advertising copy is they're trying to hook you. Knowing that, I know how to read it so as to make it meaningful for me. I don't consider the advertisers are 'lying' -- except in cases such as Betsy cited where it was found out that they were -- but rather that they're trying to put the most positive spin on it. It's up to me, as the consumer, to read carefully and check the fine print.

Perfect example: the mileage estimates on the window stickers of new cars. Chances are you're not going to get ANYTHING close to what they say, but, presumably, the testing is done the same way in all cases so you can at least see the relative difference. Hence the acronym: YMMV

I learned in 4th grade* how to read between the lines of any advertisement,  so here's my process on first visiting the Oasis page



> Longest Kindle battery life--the included leather charging cover boosts battery to last months.


Months, eh? Wonder what they mean by 'months'. And what do other kindles claim? Scroll to comparison chart -- ah: weeks. Well, that's why they call this 'longest'. Hmm. Let's see -- scrolling down -- ah, the tech specs:



> A single charge with cover lasts up to eight weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off and the light setting at 10. Battery life will vary based on light and wireless usage.


So . . . half hour of reading per day for 8 weeks (o.k. I guess that's 'months'  ) . . . so 8 weeks x 7 days times a half hour is (carry the one) 28 hours. Huh. I read maybe 3 hours a day so, wow, that's going to get me around 9 days. At 4 hours a day it's still a full week. Cool. I charge my phone and tablet every night. 9 days is AWESOME! This is EASILY enough for me if I go away for a weekend to where I won't need to worry about bringing a charging cable -- even if I intend to spend a _lot _of time reading.  Of course, I keep my light a bit higher, but, still, as long as I turn WiFi off for the weekend, I won't have a problem.

But: curiosity? What is 'weeks' for the other kindles? Open tabs to PW, Voyage, and Basic. Ah! the Voyage and PW have an estimated life of 6 weeks under the same conditions, and the basic has an estimate of 4 weeks. In hours, that's 21 and 14 respectively. So that's a significant improvement. Good to know.

Really, my only beef with how they present it is that giving the number of hours, even with the same caveats, is probably more useful for most people. And then they wouldn't have to do the math.  But I completely understand why they like to say 'months'. One could even argue that it would be better for them to be even MORE specific -- font size choice, line and margin spacing, font type choice, average reading speed. But after a while it's all too confusing. And the average person can look at the information given and know whether or not, for them, it's worth it relative to whatever other choices they have.

*seriously. We had a whole unit on 'propaganda' . . . spent a week or two on it. This would have been late 60s. Spent a lot of time learning how to tell when something was trying to influence you by playing on your emotions rather than appealing to your reason.  I also had to memorize prepositions; arguably, the propaganda unit has been more helpful in 'real life'.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm savy enough to know that something too good to be true usually isn't, so when I saw that the Paperwhite 3 7th gen that I purchased had a battery life up to 6 weeks, I knew where my salt shaker was. Turns out, the battery life is more than adequate.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a big reader.  Saturday both the cover and Oasis device were at 100% in the a.m.  After reading for 6-7 hours the cover was down to 18% and the device down to 60%.  WiFi on and light at 18.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Turning the WiFi off makes a big difference.  I keep the light at 18 on my PW2 and 16 on the Oasis and only turn the WiFi on to grab something.  I haven't recorded battery time yet but have noticed a significant difference with and without WiFi on.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Since I don't carry a purse to stick my Oasis in I read on my phone if needed while waiting for an appt, etc.  So I leave WiFi on so my book will be synced.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, the whole point of advertising copy is they're trying to hook you. Knowing that, I know how to read it so as to make it meaningful for me. I don't consider the advertisers are 'lying' -- except in cases such as Betsy cited where it was found out that they were -- but rather that they're trying to put the most positive spin on it. It's up to me, as the consumer, to read carefully and check the fine print.
> 
> Perfect example: the mileage estimates on the window stickers of new cars. Chances are you're not going to get ANYTHING close to what they say, but, presumably, the testing is done the same way in all cases so you can at least see the relative difference. Hence the acronym: YMMV


In the case of the car they test them and learn what gas mileage they can get under very ideal circumstances and then give us that information to compare with the ideal mileage of other cars. There's no claim that that's realistic, only that it's possible and it's a good gauge when comparing mileage on various cars. I vaguely remember the debate when that was first established. I think maybe it was the FTC who had to approve it but I'm not sure of that. Anyway their idea was simply to give something to compare with.

Device manufacturers have been doing the same thing for years. A laptop might claim it gets 10 hours on a charge but nobody really expects it to. We all know that's under ideal circumstances and that it's just a number to compare with. There's really no other way to do this since a car's mileage and a batteries life are determined by how it's used as much as by it's design.

The same is true for the Kindle but they don't really give us that kind of comparative number. If they simply said, all in one statement that it gets 8 weeks at 30 minutes a day then they would be doing that. But they say 8 weeks and leave it to us to dig out what that means. Yes they give the rest of the information if we look for it.

In "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"'s opening scene the bulldozers show up at Arthur Dent's house ready to tear it down and build a highway and he's complaining that there was no notice and they explain that the notice has been available for public viewing for months in the basement of the court house. The Kindle notice isn't quite that dramatically obscure but that's just a matter of degree. It's the same principle.

Anyway I wasn't really complaining about that. Amazon is no worse than other companies about that kind of thing and they're a lot better in a lot of other ways. I was just commenting on the state of sainthood in the present world. 

Barry

Barry


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

ShinyTop said:


> Since I don't carry a purse to stick my Oasis in I read on my phone if needed while waiting for an appt, etc. So I leave WiFi on so my book will be synced.


One workaround, if battery life becomes an issue and you know you'll be leaving for an appt. or such, would be to turn the WiFi on for a second once you're finished reading on your Kindle. Then when you resume reading the book on your phone later at your appt., it should sync automatically (if I remember correctly or you can prompt it to do so) to the point where you left off on your Kindle. Then when you get back to your Kindle, just do the reverse - turn the WiFi back on and have it sync. A bit of extra effort but doable to preserve battery life.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> I am a big reader. Saturday both the cover and Oasis device were at 100% in the a.m. After reading for 6-7 hours the cover was down to 18% and the device down to 60%. WiFi on and light at 18.


Wow, I finally found someone who has the light higher than my 17. I thought my setting would be the highest in this forum since I keep reading that everyone seems to have theirs at 10, or 12. I'd go blind squinting at those light levels.

Steve


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

So would I, Steve!  lol


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a very empirical data point: I've read two and a half fairly large books on my Oasis since receiving it May 4th, and I noticed this evening that the cover is at 49% and the Kindle is at 91%. In reading 2.5 books, I've used about half the battery life of the case/cover combination (slightly less than half, actually). Light level is at 11 and wifi is always on. I fully charged the combo before doing any serious reading, and haven't had it plugged in since.  I have no idea how many hours I actually read.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Here's a very empirical data point: I've read two and a half fairly large books on my Oasis since receiving it May 4th, and I noticed this evening that the cover is at 49% and the Kindle is at 91%. In reading 2.5 books, I've used about half the battery life of the case/cover combination (slightly less than half, actually). Light level is at 11 and wifi is always on. I fully charged the combo before doing any serious reading, and haven't had it plugged in since. I have no idea how many hours I actually read.


At that rate, you could read 5 full books and still have 90% with your Oasis. Not too shabby at all.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Wow, I finally found someone who has the light higher than my 17. I thought my setting would be the highest in this forum since I keep reading that everyone seems to have theirs at 10, or 12. I'd go blind squinting at those light levels.


I use 17 also, at least when I'm reading in my most common location with lights on in the room. When I read in bed it's much lower. Anywhere from 9 to 6. Can't say why I want lower sometimes than others in the dark room.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

ellenoc said:


> I use 17 also, at least when I'm reading in my most common location with lights on in the room. When I read in bed it's much lower. Anywhere from 9 to 6. Can't say why I want lower sometimes than others in the dark room.


That's great. That lighting at 6 sweet spot is a pretty great place when you can get to it in bed. Sometimes It's just too low, sometimes it feels sublime. Perfect for just falling asleep while reading.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I read at 20 to 24 in well lit areas and 10 to 12 in a dark room. I'm anxious to see how much battery life I get with those settings.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm trying a bold real-world experiment in battery life...I traveled Monday to a work meeting, and will be gone from home for over a week. I brought my Oasis, but didn't bring a charger! I shouldn't have any trouble, really. I read Sunday on the plane, got in 3/4 of a nonfiction book, and drained eleven percent of my case charging the reader back up to 92%. No reading last night, but tonight I'll finish my book and maybe start another.  I should make it through eight days OK, even without recharging. If worst comes to worst, I will buy a cheap USB cable and plug it into my Apple charging unit.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm trying a bold real-world experiment in battery life...I traveled Monday to a work meeting, and will be gone from home for over a week. I brought my Oasis, but didn't bring a charger! I shouldn't have any trouble, really. I read Sunday on the plane, got in 3/4 of a nonfiction book, and drained eleven percent of my case charging the reader back up to 92%. No reading last night, but tonight I'll finish my book and maybe start another. I should make it through eight days OK, even without recharging. If worst comes to worst, I will buy a cheap USB cable and plug it into my Apple charging unit.


You're braver than I would be in the same situation.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday I did run the Oasis battery down to 10% capacity for the first time. This was in one evening of reading, starting at 92%, where overnight storage in the battery case left it. This was reading about 2/3 of a 384 page book in one evening. Not an incredibly long session, but a lengthy one. I've read three books on my trip, and last night the battery case was down to about 2/3 charge as I finished the book with my depleted Oasis recharging in the case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I charged my Oasis to FULL overnight Saturday. The weather's been mostly miserable, so I've been doing a LOT of reading. Last night as I was finishing a book, the cover was at 1% and the device at 7% so I plugged it in overnight. I keep WiFi on all the time, light is at 16 -18, and it didn't spend a lot of time out of wifi range. I'd estimate that I read at least 6 to 8 hours each day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read nine books since I got my Kindle--reading about 2 1/2 hours a day if I use the estimated time to read in the books I read.  I've had to charge my Oasis about every five days.  Since then, I've mostly read out of the cover, putting it in the cover periodically to charge.  My last charge was on the 14th.  The cover is currently at 7% and the device at 11%, so I've just put it on to charge.

I have downloaded several books in the last few days, so there might have been a lot of indexing. I keep WiFi on, brightness at 11.  It's almost always in WiFi range, though Monday it spent several hours out and about during the day, tucked in a purse.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I seem to have settled at about charging every 5 days. I charged yesterday when the cover was down to 17%, although the kindle was at 93% still. I could have gone overnight to today. 

I have wifi on and off, usually I have it always on, turned it off when reading on the balcony as it gets barely 1 bar up there and would drain faster. I have been reading everyday, but also fiddled with the reading lists, store and looking at goodreads recs as I have been a bit restless. 

I have also nicely settled into the routine where my Oasis never runs out of battery as I put it in the cover here and there. I don't need to think about the battery much anymore that way. Just natural spots where I need to do other stuff. I am guessing that is how they designed it so for my uses, this 2 part system works.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

I started with both the device and the cover charge at 100%. Then I started reading with the device and the cover still connected. Light level 24, airplane mode. The whole unit only lasted 6 hours without interruption. The odd thing is just before the device shut down, the cover charge was still  at 44% while the device was nearly depleted. Why can't it draw power from the cover while there was still plenty of juice available?
Does anyone know why this happened? Is my unit defective?
Note that I don't think indexing is a factor since I downloaded all my books, there are about 40 of them, a week before doing this experiment so the indexing process was already finished before then. 

I did another run but this time, instead of reading without interruption. I gave the unit a rest like reading for 2 hours and put it down. The total reading time jumped to 11.5 hours. Everything is the same except I gave the device a time to rest between reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Julius Caesar said:


> I started with both the device and the cover charge at 100%. Then I started reading with the device and the cover still connected. Light level 24, airplane mode. The whole unit only lasted 6 hours without interruption. The odd thing is just before the device shut down, the cover charge was still at 44% while the device was nearly depleted. Why can't it draw power from the cover while there was still plenty of juice available?
> Does anyone know why this happened? Is my unit defective?
> 
> I did another run but this time, instead of reading without interruption. I gave the unit a rest like reading for 2 hours and put it down. The total reading time jumped to 11.5 hours. Everything is the same except I gave the device a time to rest between reading.


I haven't had that happen. I have read, though, about it happening with devices when the cover didn't seat properly, which apparently a number of people have complained about on other forums.. I almost always check the charge level after attaching the cover--if I don't see the % charged instead of just the battery icon, I reseat the cover. I have always had the cover go down first when the cover is properly seated.

EDIT: Here's the article that I read on this topic:
http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/05/16/is-your-kindle-oasis-not-charging-from-the-case-battery/
Betsy


----------



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have always had the cover go down first when the cover is properly seated.
> 
> Betsy


If you started with both the device and the cover at 100%, did the device stay at 100% until the cover was completely depleted?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Julius Caesar said:


> If you started with both the device and the cover at 100%, did the device stay at 100% until the cover was completely depleted?


The cover would go down faster than the device battery. I can't recall if I ever saw the device at less than the battery, though I might have; for the most part, if I keep the cover on, the device will stay roughly between say 85% and 95% as the cover goes down steadily (though once I had it charge up to 100% from the cover. I have pictures of various stages earlier in the thread, some copied here:




























Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Julius Caesar said:


> I started with both the device and the cover charge at 100%. Then I started reading with the device and the cover still connected. Light level 24, airplane mode. The whole unit only lasted 6 hours without interruption. The odd thing is just before the device shut down, the cover charge was still at 44% while the device was nearly depleted. Why can't it draw power from the cover while there was still plenty of juice available?
> Does anyone know why this happened? Is my unit defective?
> Note that I don't think indexing is a factor since I downloaded all my books, there are about 40 of them, a week before doing this experiment so the indexing process was already finished before then.


24 is a Very High light level, though airplane mode should help off set the additional battery usage. Still 6 hours only seems extreme. . . but based on what you say about the device being flat and the cover still showing a charge, I think Betsy might have it right that the cover and device weren't well seated when connected. I've not found it to be a problem at all but certainly can conceive that it could happen.

For me, the only time I've seen the device level lower than the cover level, is when I had the device OUT of the cover for a while and then put it back in after a time. The device then immediately registered as 'charging' from the cover. When attached and in use, I've never seen the device deplete before the cover did.



> I did another run but this time, instead of reading without interruption. I gave the unit a rest like reading for 2 hours and put it down. The total reading time jumped to 11.5 hours. Everything is the same except I gave the device a time to rest between reading.


Battery discharge speed will vary with a number of factors.

Airplane mode OFF will discharge it faster than Airplane mode ON.
Higher light levels will discharge it faster than lower light levels.
Larger font choice will discharge faster than smaller -- because it means more page turns.
Wider margins/line spacing will discharge faster than narrower -- again, more page turns.

I believe the 'standard' they use is light at 10 with the print size 4th smallest, normal margins and line spacing, and Airplane mode ON. With those settings you should get around 28 hours of reading time, cover and device combined.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

After reflection, it could also be that having the light on max drew the device down faster than the cover could charge it up, and letting it rest in between did allow the cover to charge up the device.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After reflection, it could also be that having the light on max drew the device down faster than the cover could charge it up, and letting it rest in between did allow the cover to charge up the device.
> 
> Betsy


Good thought -- that does seem reasonable.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't I recall that the cover couldn't charge the Kindle when it was in use?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gary_Berg said:


> Don't I recall that the cover couldn't charge the Kindle when it was in use?


The cover definitely charges the cover while in use. See:










Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep the power adapter plugged in and the cord wrapped around the handle of my night table so it's always right there. I don't charge on any schedule, but before I go to sleep I check the charge and plug it in on my night table if it needs it.

Steve


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

Since the main battery in the Oasis has only half the capacity of the  other kindle the battery within the cover is charging the main battery more often and dought the life span of the main battery will last anywhere as long as any other kindle.

The Oasis on its own with case has a very poor battery life, half that of any kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Denodan,

It sounds like you've made the right choice for you with the Voyage.  Time will tell whether the concerns about the Oasis battery discussed through this thread are proven. 

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

denodan said:


> Since the main battery in the Oasis has only half the capacity of the other kindle the battery within the cover is charging the main battery more often and dought the life span of the main battery will last anywhere as long as any other kindle.
> 
> The Oasis on its own with case has a very poor battery life, half that of any kindle


Not half, less than 1/5. I don't recall the numbers right now but I did a little reading about that and posted the numbers in another thread. I think it was something like the built-in battery has 240 mah and the cover battery has 1450 mah. Or maybe it was the Paperwhite that had 1450 and the assumption was that the cover battery plus the main battery in the Oasis was probably larger than that of the Paperwhite since it gets longer life on a charge.

Anyway it's all in that other thread.

Barry


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

For what it's worth and to add more data to the thread, I fully charged my Oasis on Saturday, the 14th, and I have done a LOT of reading since the weather has been so crappy, probably 1-4 hours a day. I read with the light on 7 or 8, and I have the wifi off except for the 3 or 4 times I turned it on to get samples and new books sent to my kindle (so, a little bit of indexing too. I actually just checked last night and I had a book stuck indexing, so I know that affected the battery a little bit, too). 

Tonight my Kindle is at 85% and the cover is at 32%. 

This has been my first big test since I didn't want to go by what was happening when I first got it since it was indexing SO MANY books at once. 

So...yeah! I'm pretty happy with the battery life. I think I can get maybe another week, so that'd be 2 and 1/2 weeks in between charging. I don't think thats too bad when I read for hours at a time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloudyvisions, it sounds like you've been keeping the cover in?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm no coder but it seems like Amazon could pre-index the books and just download that to the Kindle instead of making the Kindle do the work


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm no coder but it seems like Amazon could pre-index the books and just download that to the Kindle instead of making the Kindle do the work


FWIW, I think it's possible that it works a bit differently now than it used to. I know it used to take quite a while to index when you got a new book and if you loaded a bunch in one fell swoop it could drastically affect battery life as well as, in some cases, device response. And failure to index was a frequent problem. But it's been much less of a problem in the last few years.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm no coder but it seems like Amazon could pre-index the books and just download that to the Kindle instead of making the Kindle do the work


The problem with that is that the index isn't just an index of words in a single book. It's an index of words in all the books on the device.

They could do something like you suggest and then when you download it merge the new index into the existing index. That would be a little faster, most likely, but it would increase the file size of the download and it could be a problem for those downloading to a phone or slow or metered Wifi. Also I'm sure Amazon's bill to AT&T for those of us who have 3G is already larger than they like and that would increase that. It also might render the entire index unusable till it was finished.

All in all they're probably doing it the most sensible way.

I'm a very out of date coder, having been a programmer for 35 years but retired over 20 years, so I used to be able to say things like this and know what I was talking about. Now, I stand a fair chance of having it right but I wouldn't bet the rent on it. I have designed and coded a LOT of indexing systems.

Barry


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

barryem said:


> The problem with that is that the index isn't just an index of words in a single book. It's an index of words in all the books on the device.
> 
> They could do something like you suggest and then when you download it merge the new index into the existing index. That would be a little faster, most likely, but it would increase the file size of the download and it could be a problem for those downloading to a phone or slow or metered Wifi. Also I'm sure Amazon's bill to AT&T for those of us who have 3G is already larger than they like and that would increase that. It also might render the entire index unusable till it was finished.
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense actually. Sometimes I forget about the 3G. I'm always on wifi and I'm sure they could up and download my index in a second or less


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cloudyvisions, it sounds like you've been keeping the cover in?


Yes, I have been! I find it a bit easier to hold one handed and turn the pages with the buttons.

Have people found there is a difference in battery life if you ALWAYS read with the cover on vs. ALWAYS separate?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

cloudyvisions said:


> Have people found there is a difference in battery life if you ALWAYS read with the cover on vs. ALWAYS separate?


I can't give you a definitive answer to that but at least in theory there should be a pretty big difference. If you leave the cover off except when you're using it to charge the Kindle's internal battery then you should lose about 1/3 of it's overall capacity since it takes about 50% more power to charge a battery than you actually put into it.

So if you can get 30 hours out of the Kindle and cover combined, and if it's true that in that configuration the Kindle runs directly from the cover's battery (I'm not sure about this) then you're getting full use of the combined batteries. But if you use the Kindle without the cover and only put on the cover to charge the Kindle you should cut down your longevity to 20 hours.

Lots of guesswork and approximating and if's and's and but's here but I suspect it's in that ballpark.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cloudyvisions said:


> Yes, I have been! I find it a bit easier to hold one handed and turn the pages with the buttons.
> 
> Have people found there is a difference in battery life if you ALWAYS read with the cover on vs. ALWAYS separate?


Since the cover battery runs down faster than the device battery when leaving the cover on all the time, I found I had to charge the device more often when I read with the cover on continuously--or else read with the cover on until I started getting the low battery warning, and then take the cover off and keep reading with the cover off so as to not run the battery down completely. If you don't care about that, you can keep reading and just ignore the message.

I get about five days between device charges, reading 2-3 hours a day with WiFi on and light always at 11. I'll read with the cover off for a while and then put the cover back on. I'm comfortable reading with it both ways.

My experience is that the Kindle runs from its internal battery and that the cover battery charges the Kindle as it goes. I base this on my experience watching the percentages on both drop as I checked them occasionally when reading with the cover on, but the cover drops faster and the Kindle charge will occasionally go up and sometimes even say "charging from cover" if I check it, such as right now. (Kindle went from 89% to 90% 92% "charging from cover" and then, as I was reading it, back down to 89%.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd echo Betsy's comments. When they're connected, I think of it as one big battery. With the device out, or if the cover battery is basically depleted, the percentage on the device _definitely_ goes down MUCH faster than when it's in the cover.

So . . . if you read until the device battery dies before you put the cover back on or plug it in, my understanding is you'll get about 7 hours of reading time. The cover make the whole shebang last 28 hours. So that's definitely a difference.

You can, arguably, read without the cover, then put the cover on, then red without when it's charged, until both are depleted. But the charging is direct to the kindle and passes through to the cover, so you can't charge up the cover without the Kindle in it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Last night while watching Dancing With the Stars I thought it would be a good time to download a bunch of books. I'm going to be traveling a lot in June and wanted my Oasis loaded up. I like having a lot of books on my Kindle. I never know what I'm going to be in the mood for. If I'm really tired I'll bring up a favorite and read it. Anyway the point is, I put around 200 books on it using Wifi. I had just charged it the night before so figured this would be a good time. They downloaded quickly, which is a hit and miss with my internet service so I was pleased with that. Then the indexing started and man that was not good. When I picked it up, it was frozen on the screensaver. Nothing would wake it up. Finally did a hard restart and that worked. Left it alone for about an hour. Picked it up to read a little while and thought I would check the battery. Was pleasantly surprised. All of that only drained the battery on the cover to 89% and the Kindle was at 95%. I figured it would drain it down a lot more than that. Read awhile and checked again and it was down to 88% on the cover and the Kindle was still at 95%. I normally read without the cover, but want to check on the battery percentages after such a big test.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Last night while watching Dancing With the Stars I thought it would be a good time to download a bunch of books. I'm going to be traveling a lot in June and wanted my Oasis loaded up. I like having a lot of books on my Kindle. I never know what I'm going to be in the mood for. If I'm really tired I'll bring up a favorite and read it. Anyway the point is, I put around 200 books on it using Wifi. I had just charged it the night before so figured this would be a good time. They downloaded quickly, which is a hit and miss with my internet service so I was pleased with that. Then the indexing started and man that was not good. When I picked it up, it was frozen on the screensaver. Nothing would wake it up. Finally did a hard restart and that worked. Left it alone for about an hour. Picked it up to read a little while and thought I would check the battery. Was pleasantly surprised. All of that only drained the battery on the cover to 89% and the Kindle was at 95%. I figured it would drain it down a lot more than that. Read awhile and checked again and it was down to 88% on the cover and the Kindle was still at 95%. I normally read without the cover, but want to check on the battery percentages after such a big test.


Thanks for sharing! Interesting!

I'll note that I've had mine start to slow down dramatically a couple times (where the page turns would take a few seconds) and in both cases a hard restart cured it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for sharing! Interesting!
> 
> I'll note that I've had mine start to slow down dramatically a couple times (where the page turns would take a few seconds) and in both cases a hard restart cured it.
> 
> Betsy


I've had that happen, too. And, oddly, last night when I charged it, somehow the cover was not snug on the device -- kindle charged up but cover didn't. So cover battery had gone down to zero, but once I snugged it on and put it back on the charger, it charged up just fine.

I do want to also address this



barryem said:


> if it's true that in that configuration the Kindle runs directly from the cover's battery (I'm not sure about this)


Which I missed before.

Based on my personal experience of the last 2 or 3 weeks reading primarily on the Oasis and primarily with the cover attached, the kindle runs from the kindle battery. And then the cover charges it up periodically. This is based on reading and frequently checking battery charge levels while doing so to see what's actually happening. So, it seems to me that it is NOT true that the kindle runs directly from the cover battery when they're connected. If that was the case I'd never see a change in the kindle battery charge until the cover was down to ZERO.

It is hard to tell without frequent checking because, as noted earlier, the kindle battery has so much less capacity. So if it drops 3% and then the cover recharges it, the cover will only use about 1% of it's own charge to recover the 3% the device used. I base this on the battery life standard converted into hours -- 7 for the device alone, 28 for the two together. It's my feeling that the kindle will drop about 5% or so before the cover recharges it. The cover pretty much never charges it back up to 100%, as far as I've been able to tell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The cover pretty much never charges it back up to 100%, as far as I've been able to tell.


Agree with everything you've said except this^. I've had the cover charge it back to 100%--I think there's a picture in the thread here.

EDIT: Here's the pic:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...just opened my Oasis to see what the current charge was for the next part of this post...and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just charged my device, with cover, up. Interestingly, the device was at 100% and the cover at 98% when the green light came on. Next time I charge it, I'll leave it on well after the green light comes on (I wanted to start playing with it) to see if the cover gets up to 100%. Pretty sure I've seen both at 100%.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree with everything you've said except this^. I've had the cover charge it back to 100%--I think there's a picture in the thread here.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the pic:
> 
> ...


O.K. then! Just goes to show if you don't check it extremely regularly and frequently you can be operating on skewed data!   I've only ever seen my kindle at 100% _right after_ it's been on the charger -- and, yes the cover is at 100% at that point too.

Once the kindle starts to discharge some, the cover will recharge it, but I've not seen it take it back up to 100%. Probably I've just not looked at the right time. But that's because, really, when I'm using the thing, I'm thinking about the book I'm reading, and not the battery. Which, it seems to me, is the whole point.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

So reading with the cover always on would be ok, right?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. then! Just goes to show if you don't check it extremely regularly and frequently you can be operating on skewed data!   I've only ever seen my kindle at 100% _right after_ it's been on the charger -- and, yes the cover is at 100% at that point too.
> 
> Once the kindle starts to discharge some, the cover will recharge it, but I've not seen it take it back up to 100%. Probably I've just not looked at the right time. But that's because, really, when I'm using the thing, I'm thinking about the book I'm reading, and not the battery. Which, it seems to me, is the whole point.


That is actually exactly what I am seeing. When I plug them both in, they both go to 100%. But when I read and just put the Oasis in cover to top off, it never goes to 100. I know this because it charges and then stops at 94%. Every single time. I watched it a couple of times when it was almost full again after I took a reading break.

But yeah, I don't really constantly watch, I was just curious and its 94% when it stops charging while in cover. Now like you I could have missed some 100%, who knows. But even taking out and putting it back in at 94% would not trigger more charging. Not until it drops a bit.

This week I have stopped looking much at anything, other than the book I am reading. I am not going to worry about battery anymore. Unless the cover suddenly runs down fast or some other issue I would be calling Amazon about. 
It seems to work as designed I guess. I am at the charging both every 5 days, with wifi on and off, depending on if I remember. That is pretty good for me I think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> So reading with the cover always on would be ok, right?


I took it out of the cover and read some when I first got it and found it very uncomfortable. My hands (touch of arthritis) would cramp while holding it and I couldn't find a comfortable position. And I couldn't just rest it against my leg because it would slide. With the cover on it's both more comfortable to hold, and doesn't slide on my leg because there's friction bewteen my jeans and the back of the inside of the cover when I flip it open. So that's what I've been doing since the first day or two I had it.

I guess I can't say for sure/definitively/100% that it's "o.k." but I can say that it doesn't concern me. I know there are some who claim that that configuration will cause the battery(ies) to not last as long in the long run. My take on that: Most of those comments here have been from people who haven't even got one yet; no one really knows because it's such a new device; and given how well kindle batteries have held up over the years -- I know people with first Gen Kindles that still work just fine -- I absolutely have no worries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But that's because, really, when I'm using the thing, I'm thinking about the book I'm reading, and not the battery. Which, it seems to me, is the whole point.


I just happened to be checking it so I could answer a post here (see the text accompanying the pic I posted)! So yes, you need to be looking at the right time. I haven't seen it do that since. Not that I've been checking a lot. Mostly, the only time I check is when I put the cover on to make sure the cover is seated well.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I took it out of the cover and read some when I first got it and found it very uncomfortable. My hands (touch of arthritis) would cramp while holding it and I couldn't find a comfortable position. And I couldn't just rest it against my leg because it would slide. With the cover on it's both more comfortable to hold, and doesn't slide on my leg because there's friction bewteen my jeans and the back of the inside of the cover when I flip it open. So that's what I've been doing since the first day or two I had it.
> 
> I guess I can't say for sure/definitively/100% that it's "o.k." but I can say that it doesn't concern me. I know there are some who claim that that configuration will cause the battery(ies) to not last as long in the long run. My take on that: Most of those comments here have been from people who haven't even got one yet; no one really knows because it's such a new device; and given how well kindle batteries have held up over the years -- I know people with first Gen Kindles that still work just fine -- I absolutely have no worries.


Thanks, Ann. I've never "killed" a battery on any of my Kindles despite all the hours of reading then charging. Don't know why I'd be concerned now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just happened to be checking it so I could answer a post here (see the text accompanying the pic I posted)! So yes, you need to be looking at the right time. I haven't seen it do that since. Not that I've been checking a lot. Mostly, the only time I check is when I put the cover on to make sure the cover is seated well.
> 
> Betsy


I figured as much!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I figured as much!


Sounded like you thought I was just staring at it waiting for it to change, LOL!

Though right now, to try to answer some of the questions in a definitive way, I am checking the battery at regular intervals.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Muddypawz said:


> So reading with the cover always on would be ok, right?


Personally I think the proper way to use your device is any way you like. We're really talking about optimizing, not pitfalls.

Barry


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I charged my Oasis last night because I am babysitting a meeting today and knew I'd have lots of time to read.  I took it out of the case and got about 6 hours (wifi/3G on, lighting at 10, font at the 5th one, almost an entire novel) before I got the warning that the Oasis battery was running low.  When I checked it was at about 12%.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Andra said:


> I charged my Oasis last night because I am babysitting a meeting today and knew I'd have lots of time to read. I took it out of the case and got about 6 hours (wifi/3G on, lighting at 10, font at the 5th one, almost an entire novel) before I got the warning that the Oasis battery was running low. When I checked it was at about 12%.


6 six hour reading day. Beautiful! 
I wonder if you threw it back in the case, how long it would take to get back up to 100% and how much of a hit the case would take. 
I've taken mine out of case a few hours out of the week and keep forgetting to check how fast it charges back from the case.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions of reading with the cover on vs cover off...I do agree since it's still so early in the production of this model, it's hard to know what exactly it'll be like in the long run. But I've never once had battery issues with my previous models, so I trust in Amazon and the Oasis haha


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Having a first little bit of anxiety over my new oasis. Everything went beautifully the first four days, then suddenly yesterday I noticed the oasis battery was depleting but the cover charge remained at 100%. Having followed this thread faithfully I realized it must not be seated properly inside the cover and the connection was not being made....even though when I plugged it in it showed that both oasis and cover were charging. However it took an entire evening of jiggling the oasis inside the cover (then waiting awhile to see if the oasis was drawing power from the cover) to finally correct this. I didn't actually get it to connect until this morning. I am concerned that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to make sure the cover is on properly--i.e., it seems to fit (it holds and doesn't fall off) but doesn't 'click' when the oasis goes in, or make it easy in some way to be sure it is on properly. Now I find myself compulsively hitting the menu to check on the battery level just to make sure it is still connected to the cover. Has anyone else experienced this problem sometimes in connecting? And specifically has any who has put a skin on their oasis experienced this? Because I'm wondering if the skin is somehow creating a problem.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Has anyone else experienced this problem sometimes in connecting? And specifically has any who has put a skin on their oasis experienced this? Because I'm wondering if the skin is somehow creating a problem.


Make sure the your skin is aligned on the back where the contacts for the battery are located. I used mine for several weeks before skinning it and it feels like the cover attaches the same way even with the skin - it kind of clicks into place. You could also razor off a little bit more of the skin around the contacts if needed.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Having a first little bit of anxiety over my new oasis. Everything went beautifully the first four days, then suddenly yesterday I noticed the oasis battery was depleting but the cover charge remained at 100%. Having followed this thread faithfully I realized it must not be seated properly inside the cover and the connection was not being made....even though when I plugged it in it showed that both oasis and cover were charging. However it took an entire evening of jiggling the oasis inside the cover (then waiting awhile to see if the oasis was drawing power from the cover) to finally correct this. I didn't actually get it to connect until this morning. I am concerned that there doesn't seem to be an easy way to make sure the cover is on properly--i.e., it seems to fit (it holds and doesn't fall off) but doesn't 'click' when the oasis goes in, or make it easy in some way to be sure it is on properly. Now I find myself compulsively hitting the menu to check on the battery level just to make sure it is still connected to the cover. Has anyone else experienced this problem sometimes in connecting? And specifically has any who has put a skin on their oasis experienced this? Because I'm wondering if the skin is somehow creating a problem.


The first Oasis I got had a charging problem. It would not charge completely and at times not at all. I didn't have a skin on it at the time. It also had color issues. I sent it back and received a new one and it is working great. The charging has no problem and I have a skin on it.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Andra said:


> Make sure the your skin is aligned on the back where the contacts for the battery are located. I used mine for several weeks before skinning it and it feels like the cover attaches the same way even with the skin - it kind of clicks into place. You could also razor off a little bit more of the skin around the contacts if needed.


As far as I can tell the skin is aligned perfectly, it isn't touching the contacts at all. I'm not really noticing the little click into place that you say yours does though and I wonder if that is the problem. I know it has seated itself correctly at least once, because it showed the 'device charging from cover' message. But the contact seems to fade in and out even when I've not removed the cover for any reason. I think once it is seated inside the cover correctly it needs to be a lot more secure--it is almost as though any movement (even pressing the page button) is enough to unseat it. I'm wondering if my oasis is faulty like Kathy reported her first one was. Drats. It has a great screen and is otherwise perfect. I'm hoping this is just something I am doing incorrectly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> As far as I can tell the skin is aligned perfectly, it isn't touching the contacts at all. I'm not really noticing the little click into place that you say yours does though and I wonder if that is the problem. I know it has seated itself correctly at least once, because it showed the 'device charging from cover' message. But the contact seems to fade in and out even when I've not removed the cover for any reason. I think once it is seated inside the cover correctly it needs to be a lot more secure--it is almost as though any movement (even pressing the page button) is enough to unseat it. I'm wondering if my oasis is faulty like Kathy reported her first one was. Drats. It has a great screen and is otherwise perfect. I'm hoping this is just something I am doing incorrectly.


Also make sure that the skin follows the contour of the back--when I was applying my skin, I was concerned that I wouldn't get the skin to follow the bend contour where the back transitions from thin to thick where the battery connection is. I was afraid if I didn't, the cover wouldn't seat properly.

If all else fails, I would remove the skin very carefully from the back and see if the behavior is corrected. 

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

If you want to get as many charging cycles as possible is there a certain percentage you should TRY and charge at??  And draining once a month should that be at 10 % or lower?? Still waiting on my Merlot to ship in late September lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clemantis--

How is your Oasis behaving?

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm confused, my battery (kindle) says 91% the cover says 51%. Is the91% when my cover is on. I always read with the cover on.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I'm confused, my battery (kindle) says 91% the cover says 51%. Is the91% when my cover is on. I always read with the cover on.


It charges from the cover when on, so the cover % will go down first.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Zoey141 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm happy with the Kindle battery life but not so much with the cover though. The cover is down to 23% (I last charged it yesterday morning). I've had friends who went without having to charge the cover for more than 48 hours, so I don't know if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Oasis is the first Kindle I've had that doesn't start whining about charging towards the end of a marathon reading session - which tends to be starting early one afternoon and reading through the night, so at a guess maybe 14 hours. However, what happens is it drains the cover down to 10% and then starts complaining about needing charging when the device itself is still charged right up. That means the only way to use the juice in the device without draining the cover to 0 (complaining all the way) is to take it out of the cover. At least I assume that since I'm afraid to ignore the warning and let the cover drain to 0 because of all the advice I've seen about not letting these kind of batteries go down to 0.

Having to take the Kindle out of the cover isn't a big deal, but I prefer to read in the cover and it annoys me a little. Why isn't the thing set up so that when the cover gets low, it switches to the device and doesn't complain until both are low?

At a guess that's a hardware setup, but I'm going to send Amazon an email about it anyway just in case a software fix could change that.



Zoey141 said:


> I'm happy with the Kindle battery life but not so much with the cover though. The cover is down to 23% (I last charged it yesterday morning). I've had friends who went without having to charge the cover for more than 48 hours, so I don't know if I'm doing something wrong.


Assuming everything's okay with your device, how fast the battery goes down depends on what you do with it. If someone charges and reads for a few minutes every day, it should last a long time. If like me someone starts with a fully charged Oasis and reads through the night, the charge is going to disappear fast. One thing I think I'm noticing is that fussing with settings and searching the Amazon Store uses battery a lot faster than just reading. That may be because I have 3G and where I live my Oasis has to use that for all connections.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> If you want to get as many charging cycles as possible is there a certain percentage you should TRY and charge at?? And draining once a month should that be at 10 % or lower?? Still waiting on my Merlot to ship in late September lol


Never drain it! Draining every month or twu was neede by nickel cadmium batteries but isn't needed by lithium ion batteries, which are used in nearly all electronic devices today. These batteries are good for about 500 to 1000 full charges and draining them just uses up some of those, shortening their lifespan. Don't drain them!

Tests show that charging the battery before it gets down to about 70% or so extends their life a bit. It isn't a big thing but it does make them last a little longer. I generally charge mine between about 75% and 80% if it's convenient. I won't let them go below about 50%. Again, doing this adds a little to the battery's overall lifetime, not a lot, so if you ignore it you won't lose much.

Barry


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm so confused by my Oasis battery. When I put the cover back on, it usually says "charging from cover" but not always. When I quit reading this morning it was at 90 something percent on the Oasis and 73% on the cover. It's been in the cover all day and it's saying 93% charged for Oasis and 70% for the cover. It should be at 100% after being in the cover all day, shouldn't it? I don't have a skin on. Do I need to worry about lining up the connectors perfectly. I've checked it before and it would pop back up saying charging to cover when it didn't say that before. 

I did fully charge it to 100% on USB when I got it Wednesday but I haven't plugged it in since.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine has never gone to 100% while in the cover, it hovers in the 90's when its in the cover, even overnight. 

I think it was Ann that has a picture of hers going to 100% in the cover? Or was it Betsy. But I myself have never had mine do that. Only when I charge both together do both go to 100. 

So for me its normal to be in the 90's after being filled up by the cover. Sometimes it stops at 90, sometimes at 94. I have no clue what its rhyme or reason are.  

I just checked mine. Its been in the cover not touched since this afternoon. Its at 92% and just started to say charging from cover again.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

The only time I have seen it charged 100% is when I leave it to charge overnight.  Then both shows charged 100%.  I have never seen the  Oasis show higher than 95% when charging in the case.  I just assumed that was normal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you have a problem unless it NEVER shows charging from cover and it's running down way WAY faster than it ought to.  All the rest is just variations that are completely within the norm.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok thanks, just thought I'd ask. 

I won't worry about it anymore.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had my device charge to 100% from the cover--others haven't.  It may be a calibration thing, or I may just obsessively check my battery and have caught it. 

Occasionally I won't get the % charged when I check--reseating the cover always takes care of that.

As others have said, normal stuff.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe one or two times I've noticed my Oasis charging to 100% from the cover, but it usually stops charging at about 92%, regardless of how long it stays charging. Not sure what prompts the difference. When plugged in, bot Oasis and Cover go to 100% if I leave them in long enough.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Rasputina said:


> I'm so confused by my Oasis battery. When I put the cover back on, it usually says "charging from cover" but not always. When I quit reading this morning it was at 90 something percent on the Oasis and 73% on the cover. It's been in the cover all day and it's saying 93% charged for Oasis and 70% for the cover. It should be at 100% after being in the cover all day, shouldn't it? I don't have a skin on. Do I need to worry about lining up the connectors perfectly. I've checked it before and it would pop back up saying charging to cover when it didn't say that before.
> 
> I did fully charge it to 100% on USB when I got it Wednesday but I haven't plugged it in since.


The device doesn't start charging from the cover until it reaches 80% or so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GirlFriday said:


> The device doesn't start charging from the cover until it reaches 80% or so.


Hmmmm.... I'm not sure that's been true with mine. I'll have to look. Somewhere I took notes.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm.... I'm not sure that's been true with mine. I'll have to look. Somewhere I took notes.


Mine definitely does not start charging from the cover right away. It's always been in the 80s before it starts charging, which is fine by me.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

This is a pic of my Kindle having been charged to 100% by the cover. The cover is at 100% because I plugged it in afterwards. I should have taken the pic first, my bad!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm more testing how long it takes to charge back up. Last night I got my Oasis down to 1% on the charging over and 30% on the device before I plugged it in to charge this morning. It was actually already at 1% when I started reading last night and 60% charged. I didn't even read that long, maybe 90 minutes and it was down to 30% on the device. I always read sans cover. Anyway, I've had it on the charger now for 2 1/2 hours and it's at 98% kindle 72% cover.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have not timed how long each of my covers takes to recharge completely when at the same level, but I swear the walnut cover I bought separately recently recharges faster than the merlot cover. I also have to say that if I was one who read the Oasis without a cover, I'd have returned it because it runs down so quickly. I know that because when I only had one cover and it ran out, I'd take the device out and read it that way until it ran out. It never lasted two hours.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> I have not timed how long each of my covers takes to recharge completely when at the same level, but I swear the walnut cover I bought separately recently recharges faster than the merlot cover. I also have to say that if I was one who read the Oasis without a cover, I'd have returned it because it runs down so quickly. I know that because when I only had one cover and it ran out, I'd take the device out and read it that way until it ran out. It never lasted two hours.


If this means you are getting only two hours of reading from a 100% charged Oasis, something is wrong! You should get much more time than that. If the Oasis is pretty run down when you remove it from the battery case, then it is probably normal. I have run down my Oasis from full charge to zero a couple of times only, usually I don't read that long in an evening. I can't remember how long the full discharge took, but it was at least five hours, and I think more.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My Oasis alone lasts about 4-6 hours, depending on how often I have wifi on and if I download anything, or use collections, etc. My light is never above 11. At that point it usually still has like 15-20% of power left. I only by accident let it completely die once. I was carrying it around, reading on and off all day and didn't put it in the cover even once. I was busy doing stuff around the house and the cover was on a different level. So by early evening I picked it up and it was dead. I did have wifi on and some stuff got send to it, so that probably did it in in the end.  
I thought I had killed it as it didn't come alive in the charger in cover for some time.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If this means you are getting only two hours of reading from a 100% charged Oasis, something is wrong! You should get much more time than that. If the Oasis is pretty run down when you remove it from the battery case, then it is probably normal.


After I posted that I realized I never have checked to see how much charge the device itself has when I removed it from the cover. Since I never did it often and am even less likely now that I have 2 covers, it may be a long time before I figure that one out.


----------



## Pawchaser (Jan 30, 2010)

Could someone help me understand how the Oasis cover/battery works. After charging, my Oasis keeps showing Kindle is 100% charged but cover will only be charged at 21% or 22%. As soon as the cover gets to 20% I get a warning that battery is low and I have to charge again to be able to read. What am I doing wrong? MUST I read without the cover on to deplete the Kindle itself to bring that battery down? Is this the problem? I hate reading or even handling the kindle without the cover on it. Just not comfortable for me. But is this the problem that I NEVER use Oasis out of cover?

[br][size=8pt](Make your own reading bar)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawchaser said:


> Could someone help me understand how the Oasis cover/battery works. After charging, my Oasis keeps showing Kindle is 100% charged but cover will only be charged at 21% or 22%. As soon as the cover gets to 20% I get a warning that battery is low and I have to charge again to be able to read. What am I doing wrong? MUST I read without the cover on to deplete the Kindle itself to bring that battery down? Is this the problem? I hate reading or even handling the kindle without the cover on it. Just not comfortable for me. But is this the problem that I NEVER use Oasis out of cover?


Really, it doesn't matter if the kindle never fully depletes or never fully charges. In fact, some say that it's better NOT to let these types of batteries fully deplete or fully charge. Many advise recharging at 20-30% and only taking it up to 80-90% as that's where the battery is most efficient and this will keep it lasting the longest. They're different to the older Nickel Cadmium technology where the way to best prolong battery life was to fully charge and fully delete.

That said, I've used mine to almost dead. The cover will keep reminding me that it's low, but it doesn't stop me from reading. When I start to see it, I will generally then plug it in at the end of my reading session. I basically never separate the kindle and the cover.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its normal to do that, the way they have set up the battery system. The cover charges the kindle, but not the other way. And for some reason they didn't built in to start using the Oasis battery when the cover gets the low battery notice. There is no way around that. I personally don't read with the cover on so it doesn't affect me, but I know others like Ellen have commented on that behavior. So either you take out the Oasis and finish reading that way or plug them both in at that point. 

I wonder if that would be some software update to make that battery be used up also after the cover is down, or if that is a hardware issue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Its normal to do that, the way they have set up the battery system. The cover charges the kindle, but not the other way. And for some reason they didn't built in to start using the Oasis battery when the cover gets the low battery notice. There is no way around that. I personally don't read with the cover on so it doesn't affect me, but I know others like Ellen have commented on that behavior. So either you take out the Oasis and finish reading that way or plug them both in at that point.
> 
> I wonder if that would be some software update to make that battery be used up also after the cover is down, or if that is a hardware issue.


FWIW, I have the feeling it does use the kindle battery directly, but then the cover recharges it automatically so usually when you look it appears that the cover is used first, because the kindle shows as fuller in comparison.* The thing will keep working, but you get the warning. *I* think you shouldn't get the warning until both are low.

This would be a good suggestion to make to [email protected]

*now that I've said that . . . . I don't have the Oasis to hand and maybe I'm mis-remembering. Either way, with the two connected, there's no reason to have a warning about the cover if the device is still full.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I could have sworn I read someone say you do get the warning with the low cover battery, even if the Oasis still has juice, but I could be wrong. Since I always take it out of the cover myself, I haven't every seen that message yet as I tend to charge them both up when they are around 20-30. Just depends how I catch it. 
Not sure if I have the patience to let it run down like that to try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I could have sworn I read someone say you do get the warning with the low cover battery, even if the Oasis still has juice, but I could be wrong. Since I always take it out of the cover myself, I haven't every seen that message yet as I tend to charge them both up when they are around 20-30. Just depends how I catch it.
> Not sure if I have the patience to let it run down like that to try.


You definitely do . . . . Best as I can tell, at first it just warns you when you wake it up to read. But as the kindle also starts going down, you get the warning periodically even while reading.

I see no point in having the warning At All . . . until the combined power is down to 5% or whatever. It's silly to warn you the cover is low when you can't charge the cover without also charging the kindle. Basically, the design is backward: the recharging port should be on the cover NOT the kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You definitely do . . . . Best as I can tell, at first it just warns you when you wake it up to read. But as the kindle also starts going down, you get the warning periodically even while reading.
> 
> I see no point in having the warning At All . . . until the combined power is down to 5% or whatever. It's silly to warn you the cover is low when you can't charge the cover without also charging the kindle. Basically, the design is backward: the recharging port should be on the cover NOT the kindle.


I agree with that, cover should have a charger port. Both really would be ideal. I wonder if they will redesign that part in the future for later versions.


----------



## Lanko (Sep 24, 2016)

I was planning to get a Oasis sometime in the future, but I guess it's better to wait until they put an option to disable these automatic warnings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lanko said:


> I was planning to get a Oasis sometime in the future, but I guess it's better to wait until they put an option to disable these automatic warnings.


I wouldn't wait on that account -- because I don't think it'll happen. At least, I'm pretty certain they won't disable them entirely. Even older kindles have a warning when the battery starts getting low. The only difference with the Oasis is that the warning start when ONE battery is low but that doesn't reflect the _overall_ level of charge since the other battery is probably still good for many hours of reading.


----------



## Lanko (Sep 24, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't wait on that account -- because I don't think it'll happen. At least, I'm pretty certain they won't disable them entirely. Even older kindles have a warning when the battery starts getting low. The only difference with the Oasis is that the warning start when ONE battery is low but that doesn't reflect the _overall_ level of charge since the other battery is probably still good for many hours of reading.


Ah yes, at least that. Hopefully only when the Kindle (but not the cover) gets pretty low (like 20%) and another at 10%.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lanko said:


> I was planning to get a Oasis sometime in the future, but I guess it's better to wait until they put an option to disable these automatic warnings.


It's not something I would hold off for, but of course everyone is different. . When I start getting the message, I either read without the cover for awhile, or I plug it in to charge overnight. I would love to see a cover that charged separately. It wouldn't surprise me if a new cover was offered that had that option. Not sure how logistically it would be handled; they might require that it not be attached to the Kindle or something. Just a vague idea on my part.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't forget that if you read without the cover, these unnecessary warnings aren't an issue. Yet another reason to read without cover!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Don't forget that if you read without the cover, these unnecessary warnings aren't an issue. Yet another reason to read without cover!


Yeah, I start reading without the cover when I start getting the messages.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, it's not comfortable to hold without a cover . . . . but the warnings don't particularly bother me. They're easy enough to click off when they pop up and then I just plug it in at the end of that reading session. Generally I only see one when I open the Oasis and it's low . . . I don't start seeing multiple ones  -- popping up while reading -- unless I've ignored that one for several sessions.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have never seen those warnings, but then I don't read with the cover on. Last charge I did, I noticed when I started reading that the cover was at 11% and the kindle was at 94%. So I took it out and read for that day, when I put it in it said 33%/11% and I plugged it in and switched over to my Voyage seemlessly.  

I haven't gotten both low enough to get a message. Although I have killed the Oasis before when I read on it all day while the cover was upstairs and I was too lazy. So by evening, as it was sitting there with wifi on and sending stuff to it from the computer, it was deader than doornails. I thought I literally killed it. But it was just empty. Plugged it all in, all back to normal after a full charge. So I bypassed the message on the kindle I guess. When does the message come up on the cover? Below 10%?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Since the internal battery in the Oasis is so small and it's such an expensive device I think I'd be pretty careful with that battery.  Letting it discharge too much won't hurt it a lot but it does hurt it a little and that's not going to be a long lasting battery in the best of cases.  I'd be pretty careful with it.

Of course if you paid for it you can do whatever you like with it.  You could even send it to me if that'll make you happy. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have never seen those warnings, but then I don't read with the cover on. Last charge I did, I noticed when I started reading that the cover was at 11% and the kindle was at 94%. So I took it out and read for that day, when I put it in it said 33%/11% and I plugged it in and switched over to my Voyage seemlessly.
> 
> I haven't gotten both low enough to get a message. Although I have killed the Oasis before when I read on it all day while the cover was upstairs and I was too lazy. So by evening, as it was sitting there with wifi on and sending stuff to it from the computer, it was deader than doornails. I thought I literally killed it. But it was just empty. Plugged it all in, all back to normal after a full charge. So I bypassed the message on the kindle I guess. When does the message come up on the cover? Below 10%?


Something around there. You can take the cover to basically 0 and have the kindle still with some charge. But the lower it gets the more often the warnings pop up. As I said, at first, I only see it when just starting . . . but if it's very close to empty on the cover and the device is low they will pop up while you're reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, 10% sounds about right.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well I don't know what happened but I went to read last night and my Oasis was at 2% for both cover and device. I didn't have a low battery notice when I was reading from it the night before. I've never had it get that low before and I had charged it less than a week ago. I barely even read the previous night. This situation seem very out of the norm for my Oasis. I can't think of anything new that was going on with it. I didn't DL a bunch of books so no excessive indexing, I have left 3G on since I bought it so I don't think it's that. 

I charged it to 100% on my kindle and cover this morning. But after I unhooked it and let it sit for an hour it now says 92% kindle 96% cover. I'm going to keep an eye on it and see if something is going on with the battery.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I have the feeling it does use the kindle battery directly, but then the cover recharges it automatically so usually when you look it appears that the cover is used first, because the kindle shows as fuller in comparison.* The thing will keep working, but you get the warning. *I* think you shouldn't get the warning until both are low.
> 
> This would be a good suggestion to make to [email protected]
> 
> *now that I've said that . . . . I don't have the Oasis to hand and maybe I'm mis-remembering. Either way, with the two connected, there's no reason to have a warning about the cover if the device is still full.


That is what I noticed last night. My Oasis was at 2% for cover and kindle when I went to read. I plugged in my portable charger and had to read in the cover ( which I never do) I kept checking the charge level and I noticed that it would charge the cover first until I hit about 5% and then it was showing both device and cover as charging. As it got higher it was clearly transferring the cover charge to the device. When I quit reading it was at about 20% charged with the device slightly lower.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That doesn't sound normal. If nothing is stuck in downloading, there still might be some kind of thing going on in the backround. Might want to do a restart from the menu. Or install the new update if you haven't already and it will do that too. All in one swoop.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I did just install the update so hopefully that cleared it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would definitely restart and see if that helps.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well whatever it was it seems to be holding a charge fine now. I've been monitoring it the last couple days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone still interested in real-world statistics of use, yesterday I read a 480-page book, starting with my Oasis fully charged from the case, and read the book from the naked reader without the case. I started with the Oasis at about 92% and ended with it at exactly 20%.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Forgive me for not reading all of the posts on the previous pages.  

If you start reading with your Oasis (no cover) at 100%, how many hours of reading do you tend to get from the Oasis alone?

Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got about 7 hours when I tested this. Normally it would go in the cover in between reading sessions. But I did a test out of the cover until I about ran it down. So 7 hours, wifi on, light at 10. I read 2 books. 7 hours reading time.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I got about 7 hours when I tested this. Normally it would go in the cover in between reading sessions. But I did a test out of the cover until I about ran it down. So 7 hours, wifi on, light at 10. I read 2 books. 7 hours reading time.


Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> Forgive me for not reading all of the posts on the previous pages.
> 
> If you start reading with your Oasis (no cover) at 100%, how many hours of reading do you tend to get from the Oasis alone?
> 
> Thanks!


It's going to depend. How big a font do you use? How bright do you keep the light? Do you read in long stretches, or lots of short ones.

Larger print means more page turns means battery will discharge faster.

Brighter light means means battery will discharge faster.

Many short reading sessions means more powering up/down, which means battery will discharge faster.

So even if one person gave their data, it might not match yours for these and probably other reasons as well.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Ann!


----------

